# AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007



## Wulli (4. Januar 2007)

Moin, werte Gemeinde und Freunde des gepflegten Angelsports!

Wie letztes Jahr versprochen, wird es auch dieses Jahr wieder eine Makrelentour mit der MS Blauort von Büsum aus geben! Ich habe soeben mit Egbert telefoniert und mit Erschrecken|uhoh:  festgestellt, dass die Wochenenden im Juli  bereits ausgebucht sind|gr: ! Nun konnten wir doch noch einen Tag heraussuchen. Da das Zeitangebot nicht sehr reichhaltig ist legen wir gleich einen Termin fest!
Dieser Termin ist in sofern sehr gut, da er sich mitten in der besten Makrelenzeit befindet und in keinem Bundesland Ferien sind. (außer in NRW). Also wird die diesjährige Makrelentour am:

08.07.2007

stattfinden.

Abfahrt ist um 7.00h Ankunft wird gegen 17.00h sein.

Wie gewohnt bitte ich an dieser Stelle mal um Meldungen, wer generell Interesse an der Tour hat.

Die Teilnehmer, die BLAU unterlegt sind, haben bereits bezahlt und sind VERBINDLICH angemeldet. Sollte jemand, trotz Bezahlung nicht an der Tour teilnehmen können, ist derjenige selber dafür verantwortlich, einen Ersatzteilnehmer zu finden. EINE RÜCKZAHLUNG DER FAHRTKOSTEN IST NICHT MÖGLICH!!!


*Hier nun die endgültige Teilnehmerliste:*


1. Wulli*
2. Großfisch Hunter*
3. Keule*
4. Sweetie
5. Pitus02*
6. Sunny*
7. Markus
8. LordVader
9. Urmel23*
10.Ziebell*
11.Brassenwürger 
12.Stingray*
13.Stingray`s Bruder
14.Torte
15.Mütze
16.Peter
17.Ramik (Ralf)
18.Alrock (Alex)
19.Carp2000
20.Christian
21.Kurt
22.Gunnar
23.Jürgen B.
24.Makrelenfan
25.Pöppi
26.Jonny
27.Dorsch888*
28.Lars B.
29.Andreas S.
30.Sputnik4711
31.Kumpel von Sputnik
32.Peter U.
33.Martin
34.Bärbel
35.Kumpel von Martin
36.Malte K.
37.Ole S.
38.Phillipp Z.
39.Michael W.
40.Wolfgang 
41.bbfishing (Nachgemeldet, bezahlt vorort)
42.Franky(Nachgemeldet, bezahlt vorort)

Die mit einem * gekennzeichneten Teilnehmer sind bereits das zweite Mal dabei!


Zum Makrelenangeln nicht vergessen:

- Stabile Rute (alt) ca 3Mtr. ca 200gr Wurfgewicht
- Große Stationärolle
- Monofile Schnur 45er
- Reisekaugummis oder -tabletten (Superpep Forte)
- Makrelenvorfächer
- Bleie oder Pilker bis 250gr
- Eis (Tetrapaks mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren)
- Große Kühltasche
- evt. Sonnencreme
- Kurzes, scharfes Messer
- Schirmmütze!! (je nach Sonne)

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Interesse ist da!! was soll der spass kosten ,abfahrtzeit usw. ?


----------



## Wulli (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Berechtigte Frage!

Fahrpreis beträgt laut Aussage im Internet: www.hochseeangeln-blauort.de 

35,-€uronen! Verpflegung gibt es an Board (muss extra bezahlt werden).

Abfahrt ist 07.00h Ankunft ist gegen 17.00h

Bis denne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moin wulli


melde wieder gehorsam 2 Leutchen an(ike+kollga)|supergri |supergri |supergri 

BIS DENNE
STEFAN


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

melde nochmal 2 kollega nach-oki

also ike+3 kollegas|supergri |supergri |supergri 




hast du das ganze schiff gechartert?


----------



## Wulli (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> melde nochmal 2 kollega nach-oki
> 
> also ike+3 kollegas|supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> ...



...ich wußte, dass ich mit Dir rechnen muss...:q 

habe erstmal 30 Plätze reserviert... mal sehen, wie viele wir diesmal zusammenbekommen.

Wulli


----------



## BennyO (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Habe ein ein Intresse, da ich dieses noch nie gemacht habe.
Würdet ihr mir denn da auch helfen und was für ein Gerät brauche ich da genau?
Das Pilkgeschier reiht doch oder??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wulli-charter den kutter ganz-wenn er 40 personen will zur vollcharter-frage ich bei mir im verein mal rum-40 bekommen wir immer zusammen


----------



## Wulli (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Muß ich klären. Ich glaube, Vollcharter ist nicht, weil sich schon einige andere Angler angemeldet haben.

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

dann frag bitte mal nach ,und buch die restplätze....-oki


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin#h 
Also wenn ich an letzes Jahr denk...:k :l 

ICH BIN DABEI....!!!
Aber denn nehm ich Sonnencreme mit, damit ich nicht wieder so verbrannt nach Hause komme...!!!|bla: 
Mfg, Marten


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wie sieht es mit der Platzverteilung aus ? Kann man auch hier einen festen Platz reservieren ?

- Marco -


----------



## Wulli (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Platzverteilung aus ? Kann man auch hier einen festen Platz reservieren ?
> 
> - Marco -



Nein! das gibt nur Ärger!

Ich werde ein bestimmten Bereich für uns reservieren. Die Platzaufteilung unter uns nehme im Notfall ich vor, das war letztes Jahr aber nicht nötig, denn es ist beim Makrelenangeln egal, wo Du stehst. Jeder hatte mehr als genug Makrelen. Wenn sie da sind, sind sie da und beißen überall. Spass haben alle gehabt.

Wulli


----------



## Keule (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moinsen Wulli und @ all

wir (Keule, Nadine und Pitus) melden ebenfalls Interesse an.

wenn´s uns wieder mitnimmst, melden wir uns hiermit schon mal verbindlich an ;-)


----------



## sunny (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin wulli,

auf den Trööt warte ich schon das ganze Jahr:q . Man gut, dass du so früh angefragt hast #6 . Sonst hätten wir ganz schön alt ausgesehen.

Merke bitte mich und einen Kumpel vor.


----------



## Wulli (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

das geht schon gut los! 

Ich habe eben noch mal mit Egbert telefoniert. Für eine Komplett-Charter brauchen wir 50 Leute! Der Fahrpreis beträgt 35,- € nicht 32,- €!!

Also, wenn bis April 50 Leute fest zusagen, können wir den gesamten Kutter haben.

Wulli


----------



## LordVader (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ Wulli

Mich kannst Du auch mit einplanen.:q Bin auf jeden Fall gerne dabei.


----------



## pilker89 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

tach Wulli,
hätte auch lust ma mit zu fahren wenn das klappen würde müsste ma halt nur ma schauen wie das mit fahren geht da ich ja leider noch kein Auto habe breuchte ich jemanden der vill über die A 1 (Abfahrt Engelskirchen) richtung Köln fährt Oder die A45 (Abfahrt Meinerzhagen) fährt weil ich würde gerne ma sowas mit machen.

Gibt den Neulingen auch ein (wie mir) ein paar tipps zu den  Rutten und den Ködern.

Grüße Pilker89


----------



## Wulli (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

die Mitfahrgelegenheiten müßtet Ihr natürlich unter Euch ausmachen. Ich werde nächste Woche die Liste mit den Interessenten an den Anfang dieses Trööts einstellen. Was ich machen könnte ist, das ich eine "Mitfahrliste" erstelle und diese dann auch dort aufliste. Das ist dann übersichtlicher. Deine entgültige Zusage bräuchte ich sowieso erst Anfang April.

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

hier kommt das urmeltier....und meldet  3 dithmarscher für die tour. leider einer weniger als im letzten jahr....aber immerhin 

und sofern einer wieder seine gefrieraccus einlagern will bei mir, dann bitte um rechtzeitige meldung damit ich den gefrierschrank vorher anwerfen kann


----------



## Wulli (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> hier kommt das urmeltier....und meldet  3 dithmarscher für die tour. leider einer weniger als im letzten jahr....aber immerhin
> 
> und sofern einer wieder seine gefrieraccus einlagern will bei mir, dann bitte um rechtzeitige meldung damit ich den gefrierschrank vorher anwerfen kann



...was habt Ihr mit dem Vierten gemacht? Verangelt?|supergri  :q 

Wulli


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wir wären zu 3!!!! lust und zeit hätten wir!!!


----------



## BennyO (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Trage mich auch mla ein. Weiß noch nicht genau ob ich kann aber das sage ich dir dann genau ok??
Wieviele sind es denn bis jetzt??


Gruß Benny


----------



## chris13 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@BennyO    Zähl doch einfach:q :q :q


----------



## Micky (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> 08.07.2007



Wie erkläre ich meiner Frau, dass ich direkt von UNSERER/MEINER Hochzeitsfeier bzw. nach verkürzter Hochzeitsnacht morgens um 4:30 Uhr leider nach Büsum zum Makrelenangeln fahren möchte? 

Schatz, mach fertich, die Jungz warten auf mich :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ich will auch mit! Und melde mich hiermit an. Was ist das für ein Tag, habe unglaublicherweise noch keinen Kalender!


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ah ja, ein Sonntag! Bin ich dabei!


----------



## Wulli (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Micky schrieb:


> Wie erkläre ich meiner Frau, dass ich direkt von UNSERER/MEINER Hochzeitsfeier bzw. nach verkürzter Hochzeitsnacht morgens um 4:30 Uhr leider nach Büsum zum Makrelenangeln fahren möchte?
> 
> Schatz, mach fertich, die Jungz warten auf mich :vik:



Siehste, Du weißt doch, wie es geht! Dann kann ich Dich ja mit einplanen!:m  Zur Not nimmste se halt mit! Es gibt ja noch mehr, die ihre bessere Hälfte mitnehmen.

Wulli


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Melde mich und meine Frau an. Höchstens unser Nachwuchs könnte uns vom Angeln abhalten ( geplanter Geburtstermin ist der 22.07. ).
Grüße
- Marco -

PS Waren letztes Jahr zweimal mit der Blauort auf Makrelen los. War klasse ( zwei Tage vor unserer Hochzeit ).

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> hier kommt das urmeltier....und meldet 3 dithmarscher für die tour. leider einer weniger als im letzten jahr....aber immerhin
> 
> und sofern einer wieder seine gefrieraccus einlagern will bei mir, dann bitte um rechtzeitige meldung damit ich den gefrierschrank vorher anwerfen kann


 


super,das ihr auch wieder dabei seid:vik: :vik: :vik: 


hast du schon infos,wg. der 24htour????


----------



## pitus02 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

|supergri Na hier ist was los Hochzeiten Geburtstermine alle achtung :q 

@ wulli 
 :vik: wie schon gesagt wir kommen auch mit :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

:q 





pitus02 schrieb:


> |supergri Na hier ist was los Hochzeiten Geburtstermine alle achtung :q
> 
> @ wulli
> :vik: wie schon gesagt wir kommen auch mit :vik:


 


uiiiiiiiiiiiiii,immer die gleichen verdächtigen............


----------



## urmel23 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> super,das ihr auch wieder dabei seid:vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> 
> hast du schon infos,wg. der 24htour????



da sagst du überhaupt was...das muss ich noch mal rauskramen und mit den kollegas besprechen. melde mich dann per PN bei dir....


----------



## Wulli (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

ich habe mal die Interessenliste im 1. Posting eingestellt...


Bitte um weitere Meldungen.

Wulli


----------



## sunny (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Der Fahrpreis beträgt 35,- € nicht 32,- €!!



Also genau soviel wie letztes Jahr. Ist ja interessant.


----------



## Keule (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin, werte Gemeinde und Freunde des gepflegten Angelsports!
> 
> Wie letztes Jahr versprochen, wird es auch dieses Jahr wieder eine Makrelentour mit der MS Blauort von Büsum aus geben! Ich habe soeben mit Egbert telefoniert und mit Erschrecken|uhoh:  festgestellt, dass die Wochenenden im Juli bereits ausgebucht sind|gr: ! Nun konnten wir doch noch einen Tag heraussuchen. Da das Zeitangebot nicht sehr reichhaltig ist legen wir gleich einen Termin fest!
> Dieser Termin ist in sofern sehr gut, da er sich mitten in der besten Makrelenzeit befindet und in keinem Bundesland Ferien sind. (außer in NRW). Also wird die diesjährige Makrelentour am:
> ...



lieber wulli, 
mach mal bitte aus: Keule mit seinen Hasen, *seinem! Hasen*
ich bringe nur einen hasen mit, nicht dass hier ein falscher eindruck aufkommt....


----------



## vazzquezz (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@wulli: Ich kann noch nicht fest zusagen, habe aber so einen Bock, daß ich erstmal ´n Platz reserviere ... |rolleyes 

V.


----------



## hanhjr (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Wulli
hiermit meine Zusage für die Makrelentour, ich und Kumpel Sigi, freuen uns jetzt schon auf eine super Schaukeltour mit allem was dazu gehört
Bis dann Achim


----------



## Wulli (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Keule schrieb:


> lieber wulli,
> mach mal bitte aus: Keule mit seinen Hasen, *seinem! Hasen*
> ich bringe nur einen hasen mit, nicht dass hier ein falscher eindruck aufkommt....



...ich dachte, Du entwickelst Dich noch...|supergri 

@ Vazz: keine Fahrt ohne Vazzquezz... der Tag ist kein kann-Termin, das ist ein muß-Termin. Also, bitte alles Andere absagen! Micky verschiebt auch seine Hochzeit:vik: 

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli

Nimm mich man auch erst mal mit auf die Liste  . 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Melde mich gehorsamst aus meinem Urlaub zurück und zum Makrelenangeln 2007 an.:q


----------



## Keule (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

der kubaner... willkommen zurück im herbstlichen germany


----------



## pitus02 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Melde mich gehorsamst aus meinem Urlaub zurück und zum Makrelenangeln 2007 an.:q



Willkommen zurück und willkommen bei der Tour |supergri 
Ich hoffe du warst erfolgreich in deinem urlaub #a


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Melde mich gehorsamst aus meinem Urlaub zurück und zum Makrelenangeln 2007 an.:q



Willkommen zurück. Ist noch alles senkrecht :q  ? 

Noch nicht mal den Koffer aufgemacht aber schon zur Tour angemeldet #6. So ist das richtig |supergri . Was ist denn mit Torte, will der auch wieder mit?


----------



## mike0815 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

am 08.07.2007 beginnen in BRB die Sommerferien !


----------



## Wulli (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



mike0815 schrieb:


> am 08.07.2007 beginnen in BRB die Sommerferien !




...was soll uns das sagen??|kopfkrat 

außerdem fangen in Brandenburg die Sommerferien am 12.07. an.

Wulli


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli War letztes Jahr auch mit. War ne geile Tour. Wenn Du noch platz hast komm ich wieder mit. Werde wohl wieder mit Coasthunter kommen. Gruss Torte


----------



## Wulli (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Wulli War letztes Jahr auch mit. War ne geile Tour. Wenn Du noch platz hast komm ich wieder mit. Werde wohl wieder mit Coasthunter kommen. Gruss Torte




Moin, Torte!

Platz ist reichlich! Habe Dich mit in die Liste aufgenommen!

Ob Andor Dich mitnimmt, weiß ich nicht...:q  wenn nicht, kannste bei mir mitfahren!

Wulli


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Geht klar!!! Und? Bist im Februar auf Fehmarn dabei? War doch lustig beim letzten mal. Der Dorsch wartet schon!


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Wulli War letztes Jahr auch mit. War ne geile Tour. Wenn Du noch platz hast komm ich wieder mit. Werde wohl wieder mit Coasthunter kommen. Gruss Torte


 
Na klar fahren wir wieder gemeinsam. Und der Mülleimer wird auch wieder gemeinsam voll gemacht. 

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/9849/makrelenboardietour0207dy9.th.jpg







Der Fehmarn Trööt ist übrigens eröffnet.


----------



## Buschangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wird bestimmt wieder ne geile Tour!!#6 Aber wie beim letzten mal,keine Stockmakrelen.Hab ne Woche gebraucht um den Stachel raus zu bekommen!:r :r Echt zum...:v


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt wieder ne geile Tour!!#6 Aber wie beim letzten mal,keine Stockmakrelen.Hab ne Woche gebraucht um den Stachel raus zu bekommen!:r :r Echt zum...:v


 
Wo steckte der Stachel denn?|muahah:


----------



## vazzquezz (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Unter bezug auf das Bild: Kann man mit Makrelen eigentich noch was anderes als Räuchern machen???|uhoh: 

Irgendwie fehlen mir da noch ´n paar Rezepte ...


V.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt wieder ne geile Tour!!#6 Aber wie beim letzten mal,keine Stockmakrelen.Hab ne Woche gebraucht um den Stachel raus zu bekommen!:r :r Echt zum...:v



Sind zwar stachelig, aber geräuchert oder eingelegt echt lecker...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Unter bezug auf das Bild: Kann man mit Makrelen eigentich noch was anderes als Räuchern machen???|uhoh:
> 
> Irgendwie fehlen mir da noch ´n paar Rezepte ...
> 
> ...



Braten ( Filet oder ganz ), einlegen wie nen Hering, grillen....

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Buschangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Scherzkeks!!!! Nicht da wo du schon wieder denkst. Oder?? Bin mir da nicht mehr ganz so sicher.Egal,bin beim nächsten mal vorsichtiger. So,muss morgen wieder arbeiten.So ein scheiss!Wir hören uns dann nächstes Wochenende.Hoffe ich. Bis die Tage. Gruss Torte#h #h #h


----------



## carassius (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Scherzkeks!!!! Nicht da wo du schon wieder denkst. Oder?? Bin mir da nicht mehr ganz so sicher.Egal,bin beim nächsten mal vorsichtiger. So,muss morgen wieder arbeiten.So ein scheiss!Wir hören uns dann nächstes Wochenende.Hoffe ich. Bis die Tage. Gruss Torte#h #h #h


 

Mit so ein Stachel sollte man schon vorsichtig sein ne Torte?:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



carassius schrieb:


> Mit so ein Stachel sollte man schon vorsichtig sein ne Torte?:vik:


 
So schlimm kann es ja nicht gewesen sein: Der Bursche ist schon heiß wie ein Hochofen auf die nächste Tour. |supergri Vielleicht läßt er sich ja gerne sticheln,.........äähhh stacheln. |supergri


----------



## Hayabusa (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

melde mich auch zur tour an


----------



## BennyO (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. HAbe mich vormerken lassen nur kann jetzt leider an dem Tag nicht.
Ist das ein Problem??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Wulli (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



BennyO schrieb:


> Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. HAbe mich vormerken lassen nur kann jetzt leider an dem Tag nicht.
> Ist das ein Problem??
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny




kein Problem, so lange Du die 35.- € Stornogebühr bezahlst...
zahlbar an die DGzRS!#6 

Wulli


----------



## Chrissi007 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

#h Hallo,
habe mal ne allgemeine Frage zu der Tour:
Wann beginnt sie denn und wann endet sie?? Irgendwie müsste der Tag ja auch geplant werden :k 

So long,

Chrissi007


----------



## BennyO (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

haha sehr lustig
Nein aber jetzt mal im Ernst:
Hoffe ich birng jetzzt nicht eure Planung durch einander


Gruß Benny


----------



## Wulli (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> #h Hallo,
> habe mal ne allgemeine Frage zu der Tour:
> Wann beginnt sie denn und wann endet sie?? Irgendwie müsste der Tag ja auch geplant werden :k
> 
> ...




... im Posting #3 steht`s geschrieben! Abfahrt 7.00h Ankunft gegen 17.00h. 

So long,

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



BennyO schrieb:


> haha sehr lustig
> Nein aber jetzt mal im Ernst:
> Hoffe ich birng jetzzt nicht eure Planung durch einander
> 
> ...




keine Sorge! Wir werden die Fahrt deinetwegen nicht absagen!#d 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ganz genau...........:m 


gibt es eigentlich vor der fahrt wieder nen lüdden....:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wulli,wann sammelst du kohle ein??


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ganz genau...........:m
> 
> 
> gibt es eigentlich vor der fahrt wieder nen lüdden....:vik:


 
Oder zwei? :q


----------



## sunny (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wulli,wann sammelst du kohle ein??



Ruhig Brauner|supergri . Wulli hat die letzte Tour so hervorragend organisiert, da wird er uns auch diesesmal zeitig von allem weiteren informieren.


----------



## Wulli (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ganz genau...........:m
> 
> 
> gibt es eigentlich vor der fahrt wieder nen lüdden....:vik:



..oden `n groten? 

@ Dorsch888: Ich werde Anfang April die Kohle einsammeln. Wie sieht es mit Deinen Kumpels aus dem Angelverein aus? Wir müssen 50 Leute zusammenbringen, um eine Komplett-Charter zu bekommen. Diese 50 Leute müssen dann auch bis Mitte April den Fahrpreis überwiesen haben, damit ich bei Egbert den Kahn "dicht" machen kann. Der will bis Ende April eine definitive Antwort, wieviel wir werden und ob wir den Kudder komplett haben wollen. Bis jetzt sind wir 29 Interessenten, davon springen, erfahrungsgemäß, immer noch ein paar ab. Also bitte weitere Meldungen!

Ahoi#h 

Wulli


----------



## carassius (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Wulli

Wie sieht´s aus, ist da noch ein platz frei für mich???


----------



## Wulli (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



carassius schrieb:


> @Wulli
> 
> Wie sieht´s aus, ist da noch ein platz frei für mich???



...wenn Du 20 Plätze einnimmst, ist der Kudder voll!:q 

werde Dich mal in die Liste mit aufnehmen!


Wulli


----------



## carassius (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> ...wenn Du 20 Plätze einnimmst, ist der Kudder voll!:q
> 
> werde Dich mal in die Liste mit aufnehmen!
> 
> ...


 
Dann muss ich mich mit dem Essen aber ranhalten. :q 

Danke für die eintragung#h


----------



## Stingray (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli

Mein Bruder Peter möchte auch wieder mit  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo,
komme aus Neu Wulmstorf, fahre ´nen Kombi mit Dachbox und bin bis jetzt allein. Möchte vielleicht noch einer mit?? 

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Wulli (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> komme aus Neu Wulmstorf, fahre ´nen Kombi mit Dachbox und bin bis jetzt allein. Möchte vielleicht noch einer mit??
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger#h




Wir haben uns (Stingray, Keule u.s.w.) letztes Jahr an der A7 Abfahrt Schnelsen Nord unter der Autobahnbrücke getroffen, dann haben wir die Autos "voll" gemacht. Denke auch dieses Jahr wäre das ein ganz guter Treffpunkt...

Wulli


----------



## carassius (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli, ich muss leider die markrelen tour absagen!
Wünsch euch aber viele fette Thunfische!


----------



## urmel23 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oder zwei? :q



ok, habe verstanden...werde mich bemühen ausreichend mitzubringen, aber nicht das einer anschließend :#2: ist und bei leichtem seegang die markelen füttert :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

urmel,so iss brav.....:vik: 




wulli,melde hiermit nochmal 7 personen an-zusammen mit mir jetzt also 11 bekloppte.....


----------



## Wulli (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> urmel,so iss brav.....:vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... das hört sich ja gut an!#6  Gibst Du mir bitte mal die Namen, damit ich die Liste vervollständigen kann?! 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

uiiiiiii ,die kenn ich gar net alle.....-ich werde mich am we um die namen bemühen....|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

sagmal wulli,wenn wir ne vollcharter buchen,wird dann der fahrpreis günstiger|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Das möchte ich mal bezweifeln, da der Kutter auch ohne Vollcharter locker voll werden würde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

das stimmt.....





ab wieviel personen,bekommen wir die blauort eigentlich als vollcharter?#c


----------



## sunny (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Guckst du.




Wulli schrieb:


> Für eine Komplett-Charter brauchen wir 50 Leute! Der Fahrpreis beträgt 35,- € nicht 32,- €!!
> 
> Also, wenn bis April 50 Leute fest zusagen, können wir den gesamten Kutter haben.


----------



## Wulli (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Sunny: Mensch, Jung! Dich kann man locker als Stellvertreter einspannen! Hiermit also offiziell: 

In Zeiten meiner Abwesenheit ist zukünftig Sunny der Ansprechpartner!

@Dorsch: Der Fahrpreis bleibt gleich! Egbert kann den Kahn so oder so voll bekommen!

Wie gesagt, bis Anfang April brauchen wir 50 Leute, um für 35.- € fahren zu können. Den Preis für die Vollcharter kanns Du Dir ja errechnen. (50x35) 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Heute Nacht kann ich bestimmt nicht schlafen, so geehrt fühle ich mich :vik: .


----------



## pitus02 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



sunny schrieb:


> Heute Nacht kann ich bestimmt nicht schlafen, so geehrt fühle ich mich :vik: .




:q Falls du schlafenkannst schlaf aber bitte nicht wie ein Moped  ( auf dem Ständer ):q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



sunny schrieb:


> Heute Nacht kann ich bestimmt nicht schlafen, so geehrt fühle ich mich :vik: .


 

ab jetzt bist du unser MAKRELENHÄUPTLING:vik: :vik:


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :q Falls du schlafenkannst schlaf aber bitte nicht wie ein Moped  ( auf dem Ständer ):q



Das ist mir noch nie passiert #d :q .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

was ist denn hier los???

keine anmeldungen mehr?????


----------



## Buschangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli. Melde gehorsam noch weitere angelverrückte an! Zwei Arbeitskollegen wollen noch mit. Geht das in ordnung??   Gruss Torte


----------



## Wulli (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Wulli. Melde gehorsam noch weitere angelverrückte an! Zwei Arbeitskollegen wollen noch mit. Geht das in ordnung??   Gruss Torte




selbstverständlich! Haben die Jungz auch Namen??:q 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> selbstverständlich! Haben die Jungz auch Namen??:q
> 
> Wulli


 


wulli,die namen sind wie meine 10 angemeldeten jungs


KOLLEGAS:m :m :m :m


----------



## Buschangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> selbstverständlich! Haben die Jungz auch Namen??:q
> 
> Wulli


Jo!!! Mütze und Peter! Firma dankt! Gruss Torte


----------



## Wulli (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Jo!!! Mütze und Peter! Firma dankt! Gruss Torte



Bitte, gerne! 

Wir brauchen noch ein Paar Anmeldungen, wenn wir 50 Pers. zusammenhaben, können wir den Kudder komplett chartern.

Man los!

Wulli


----------



## Buschangler (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Bitte, gerne!
> 
> Wir brauchen noch ein Paar Anmeldungen, wenn wir 50 Pers. zusammenhaben, können wir den Kudder komplett chartern.
> 
> ...


Ich höre mich weiter um!


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wieviele Leute werden noch gebraucht!? Könnte vielleicht auch noch ein paar auftreiben.


----------



## Wulli (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

insgesamt benötigen wir 50 Personen. Derzeit sind wir gut 40. Erfahrungsgemäß springen immer welche ab. D. h. Du kannst reichlich Leute anmelden. Wenn dann, ab Anfang April, das Geld überwiesen werden muss stellt sich raus, wer eine verbindliche Anmeldung bekommt. Falls sich mehr Personen anmelden, als der Kahn mitnimmt, werden die berücksichtigt, die sich eher angemeldet haben.


Wulli


----------



## Dragon Kill (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hey wolli bin neu am board habe interesse an der makrelen tour 2007 ich mein nahme Frank alias Dragon kill


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dragon Kill schrieb:


> Hey wolli bin neu am board habe interesse an der makrelen tour 2007 ich mein nahme Frank alias Dragon kill


 
Moin Frank. 
Wurde ja auch mal Zeit, das Du Dich hier im Board anmeldest. Und natürlich zur Makrelentour.#6


----------



## Wulli (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Frank.
> Wurde ja auch mal Zeit, das Du Dich hier im Board anmeldest. Und natürlich zur Makrelentour.#6



wenn er dann meinen Namen noch richtig schreibt... :q 

Wulli


----------



## Buschangler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> wenn er dann meinen Namen noch richtig schreibt... :q
> 
> Wulli



Ich muss mich für Ihn entschuldigen! Mit der Rechtschreibung hat es Frank nicht so richtig!!|muahah: |muahah: Aber Übung macht den Meister!|znaika:                    Gruß Torte


----------



## Wulli (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich muss mich für Ihn entschuldigen! Mit der Rechtschreibung hat es Frank nicht so richtig!!|muahah: |muahah: Aber Übung macht den Meister!|znaika:                    Gruß Torte



alles halb so wild! #6 
Auf jeden fall steht Dragon Kill jetzt auf der Interessentenliste. Hoffentlich benimmt er sich nicht so, wie er heißt...:q :q :q 

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> alles halb so wild! #6
> Auf jeden fall steht Dragon Kill jetzt auf der Interessentenliste. Hoffentlich benimmt er sich nicht so, wie er heißt...:q :q :q
> 
> Wulli


 
Das ist ein ganz ruhiger Vertreter. Der knallt sich beim Ausfahren schon so den Schädel dicht, das er bis zum ende der Tour pennt.:q :q :q


----------



## Wulli (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz ruhiger Vertreter. Der knallt sich beim Ausfahren schon so den Schädel dicht, das er bis zum ende der Tour pennt.:q :q :q




gut! Das kennen wir ja schon von Dir....:q :q :q 

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> gut! Das kennen wir ja schon von Dir....:q :q :q
> 
> Wulli



*brüll* 

jaja, immer diese netten sprüche


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

björn,hast du dich um den frühstücksnack-hicks.... gekümmert....:m :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> gut! Das kennen wir ja schon von Dir....:q :q :q
> 
> Wulli


 
Üble Nachrede nennt man sowas. 
Aber wenn Du mich schon so bloßstellst, will ich hier mal den wahren Übeltäter an den Pranger stellen :q 

Kennt ihr diese Saufnase? #6 

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/9927/makrelenboardietour0207tf5.th.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

och andor.....da ist wulli doch vom makrellenhochpumpen kaputt....oder hab ich da was verpasst...:q :q


----------



## Wulli (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> och andor.....da ist wulli doch vom makrellenhochpumpen kaputt....oder hab ich da was verpasst...:q :q




...lass ihn nur! Das Gefühl Fische hochzupumpen kennt er nämlich nicht mehr... das müssen wir ihm erst wieder zeigen!:m :q :q 

Stimmt übrigens, da haben wir den ganzen Tag in der Sonne gestanden und Makrelen hochgeholt! Das war sehr anstrengend, wie man sieht!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wollen wir mal hoffen,das es dieses jahr wieder so wird


nur die fische dürften ne nummer größer diemal ausfallen


----------



## Stingray (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wir sind jetzt 42  . Sollten wir die letzten 8 nicht zusammen bekommen, sind wir 42 gegen 8 :q . Die bekommen wir doch wohl mit viel |krach: :r |splat: :e |smash: |motz: dazu das sie nur Ordunanz auf´n Kudder machen dürfen, oder ? So Bierhol-, schlacht und packindiekühlboxtechnisch :q .



Gruß Thomas


----------



## LordVader (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Üble Nachrede nennt man sowas.
> Aber wenn Du mich schon so bloßstellst, will ich hier mal den wahren Übeltäter an den Pranger stellen :q
> 
> Kennt ihr diese Saufnase? #6
> ...


 
|muahah: |muahah: So kennen wir den Andor.Immer zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.:q


----------



## Wulli (13. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Sooooooo Jungs! Es wird langsam ernst!!

Wie sieht es denn nun aus? Bekommen wir noch ein paar Leute zusammen? 

Bitte meldet Euch noch an, falls Interesse besteht! In diesen Trööt muss mal wieder ein bischen Leben!

Wulli


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (16. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin, 
Hab ne schlechte Nachricht...
Ihr seit warsch. nurnoch 41 leute...
Muss mich warscheinlich abmelden da ich das nicht schaffen werd... ( Genaueres weiß ich noch nicht genau...)  
Mfg, Marten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ach meeensch.......


----------



## pitus02 (17. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

schade ..... und wir hätten so schön zusammen fahren können


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (18. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ pitus02
Ja, das stimmt...
Aber 100prozentig steht noch nichts fest....!!!
Werd mich aber aufjedenfall rechtzeitig melden...!!!
Mfg


----------



## urmel23 (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moinsens, muss hier wieder mal den treets auf aktuell holen 

@dorsch888: geht soweit klar...bei 50 mann bring ich aber buddels mit und ein paar schnapsgläser.... *fg*


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Servus all :vik:   ich hätte auch Gelüste, mal bei sowas mit zu machen, kommt vielleicht einer aus dem Raum Frankurt Rhein Main, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft !!!
Wenn ich den Mülleimer voll Makrelis sehe, frage ich mich schon was ich mit so viel Fisch eigentlich will !!!
Hätte aber trotzdem Lust, mal so was mit zu machen, wieviel Plätze sind eigentlich noch frei, ich würde evtl. dann auch 2-3 Plätze nehemn.
Braucht man da einen FischereiSchein, ich habe zwar einen, und mein Kumpel macht gerade seinen, der hat nächsten Monat Prüfung, und wenn er nicht bestehen sollte, kann er dann trotzdem Angeln !!!  |kopfkrat 
Also ich sage Euch Bescheid wieviel Plätze sind noch frei ??!!


----------



## Wulli (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Servus all :vik:   ich hätte auch Gelüste, mal bei sowas mit zu machen, kommt vielleicht einer aus dem Raum Frankurt Rhein Main, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft !!!
> Wenn ich den Mülleimer voll Makrelis sehe, frage ich mich schon was ich mit so viel Fisch eigentlich will !!!
> Hätte aber trotzdem Lust, mal so was mit zu machen, wieviel Plätze sind eigentlich noch frei, ich würde evtl. dann auch 2-3 Plätze nehemn.
> Braucht man da einen FischereiSchein, ich habe zwar einen, und mein Kumpel macht gerade seinen, der hat nächsten Monat Prüfung, und wenn er nicht bestehen sollte, kann er dann trotzdem Angeln !!!  |kopfkrat
> Also ich sage Euch Bescheid wieviel Plätze sind noch frei ??!!



Moin, moin!

es sind noch reichlich Plätze frei! Das mit dem Fischereischein wird schon klappen! Ich müsste bald mal anfangen das Geld einzusammeln, damit ich dem Kpt. sagen kann, ob wir eine Komplett-Charter bekommen, oder nicht. (50 Pers. nötig!)

Also bitte ich weiterhin um reichlich Meldungen!

Wulli


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo Wulli, wie sieht es aus, wemm er bei dem Fischereischein durchfällt, kann er dann mit Angeln oder nicht !!?? #c 

Aber reserviere mir auch mal 2 Plätze, besser schon mal angemeldet als nacher keine Plätze mehr vorhanden !!!

Also wenn einer noch zusteigen möchte, der auch dort hin will, ich fahre ab Frankfurt am Main los, ich habe nen großen Bus, da geht viel Angelgerösel rein, und kannst auch noch auf der Heimfahrt ca. 800 Kg Makrelen beiladen #6 also bitte bei mir melden, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft, es kann auch zugestiegen werden.
z. Bsp. Kassel / Göttingen / Hannover / Hamburg werde die A 5 dann weiter A 7 fahren bis Hamburg !!!
Also für 1 Person ist noch Platz, oder auf der Ladefläche noch mehr wer hinten sitzen möchte !!! |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Wulli (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

das mit dem Angelschein wird schon klappen...

Habe für Dich zwei Plätze reserviert.


Wulli


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo Wulli, 
ich bräuchte noch die genaue Adresse, wo ich da hinkommen muß, wo das Boot liegt oder wo der Treffpunkt ist ect. und wie sieht es mit eis aus, bekommt man da welches oder muß man sich da selber drum kümmern, ich denke im Juli wird es schon ein wenig warm sein, und da ich ja einige KM fahren muß, bräuchte ich ja auch eis, damit mir der Fisch nicht zu stinken anfängt !!!!#c


----------



## Wulli (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Wulli,
> ich bräuchte noch die genaue Adresse, wo ich da hinkommen muß, wo das Boot liegt oder wo der Treffpunkt ist ect. und wie sieht es mit eis aus, bekommt man da welches oder muß man sich da selber drum kümmern, ich denke im Juli wird es schon ein wenig warm sein, und da ich ja einige KM fahren muß, bräuchte ich ja auch eis, damit mir der Fisch nicht zu stinken anfängt !!!!#c




Lies Dir mal die ersten Seiten dieses Treads durch, da wirst Du geholfen. Auf der Internetseite des Kudders kannst Du die Adresse finden...
Ich habe das mit dem Eis letztes Jahr so gehandhabt, dass ich jede Menge Tetra-Paks mit Wasser gefüllt habe und diese dann eingefroren habe. An Board habe ich die dann mit einem Hammer kleingehauen und als Crash-Eis benutzt. So kannst Du es auch auf der Rückfahrt machen. 

Wulli


----------



## Silverstar (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Will mich und piotr84 verbindlich anmelden, wenn noch geht.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Lies Dir mal die ersten Seiten dieses Treads durch, da wirst Du geholfen. Auf der Internetseite des Kudders kannst Du die Adresse finden...
> Ich habe das mit dem Eis letztes Jahr so gehandhabt, dass ich jede Menge Tetra-Paks mit Wasser gefüllt habe und diese dann eingefroren habe. An Board habe ich die dann mit einem Hammer kleingehauen und als Crash-Eis benutzt. So kannst Du es auch auf der Rückfahrt machen.
> 
> Wulli


 

Na ist doch alles in Butter |kopfkrat  habe die Homepage mir angeschaut, habe aber leider nix brauchbares gefunden wo das Schiff nun liegt, oder wir uns alle wo treffen, oder ich bin Blind und habe es irgendwo übersehen !!!! #c ​


----------



## Piotr84 (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Will mich (Silverstar) und piotr84 verbindlich anmelden, wenn noch geht.


 
#h Bitte in die Liste eintragen#h


----------



## Wulli (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ Silverstar und Piotr: Alles klar! Ihr seid dabei!:m 

Zu den Daten, was den Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit u.s.w. angeht, werde ich noch genaue Angaben machen.

Außerdem stelle ich auch noch eine Liste ein, mit Dingen, die wichtig fürs Makrelenangeln sind.

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wulli

wenn wir bei 46 Leutchen stehen bleiben sollten,glaube ich schon ,das Egbert- trotzdem ne Vollcharter daraus macht!!!


----------



## Wulli (20. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Wulli
> 
> wenn wir bei 46 Leutchen stehen bleiben sollten,glaube ich schon ,das Egbert- trotzdem ne Vollcharter daraus macht!!!



Das weiß ich nicht... Da der Kudder zu dieser Jahreszeit immer voll ausgebucht ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Egbert freiwillig auf 140.- € verzichtet.#t 

Außerdem musst Du davon ausgehen, dass mindestens 10 Personen von der Interssentenliste wieder einen Rückzieher machen.

Wulli


----------



## Coasthunter (21. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Kriegen wir wieder eine PN mit Deiner Bankverbindung, wie letztes Jahr? Dann schick mal los.


----------



## Wulli (22. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Kriegen wir wieder eine PN mit Deiner Bankverbindung, wie letztes Jahr? Dann schick mal los.




Logisch! Wie soll ich sonst meinen Malle-Urlaub finanzieren:q |supergri  

Wir brauchen aber noch ein paar Meldungen!!! 

Habe eben noch mal mit Egbert gesprochen. Das mit der Vollcharter geht klar, wen wir 50 Leute zusammenbekommen!

Die Bankdaten gehen Anfang April raus!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Logisch! Wie soll ich sonst meinen Malle-Urlaub finanzieren:q |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wußte doch immer,das die ganze Sache nen Haken hat.....|rolleyes |supergri |supergri


----------



## Wulli (22. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Wulli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Logisch! Wie soll ich sonst meinen Malle-Urlaub finanzieren:q |supergri
> ...


----------



## carp2000 (23. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo,

wenn noch ein Platz frei ist, würde ich mich hiermit für den 8.7. gerne verbindlich anmelden!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Wulli (23. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



carp2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn noch ein Platz frei ist, würde ich mich hiermit für den 8.7. gerne verbindlich anmelden!
> 
> ...



Wuuuuunderbar! Vielleicht findest Du ja noch einen Mitfahrer!

Wulli


----------



## Buschangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli! Grüße Dich! Sag mal hast noch Platz für 4 Mann?? Hab da noch Kollegen auftreiben können! Ich geb dir schon mal die Namen. Christian,Kurt,Thomas und Gunnar. Und dann kannst mir ne PN mit Kontodaten usw. schicken. Und natürlich wann wir blechen müssen. Bis dann


----------



## Wulli (24. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Wulli! Grüße Dich! Sag mal hast noch Platz für 4 Mann?? Hab da noch Kollegen auftreiben können! Ich geb dir schon mal die Namen. Christian,Kurt,Thomas und Gunnar. Und dann kannst mir ne PN mit Kontodaten usw. schicken. Und natürlich wann wir blechen müssen. Bis dann




Schnööööööf! 

Vier Leute sind auf der Liste!

Die Zahlungsmodalitäten kommen dann Anfang April!

Alle, die sich jetzt noch anmelden, werden auf die Nachrückerliste gesetzt. Das Verfahren habe ich im ersten Posting beschrieben und läuft, wie letzte Jahr!

Bis denne 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli,
klasse das wir jetzt ne Vollcharter zusammen haben:vik: 



Ich würde gerne mit "meinen" 10 Leutchen am Heck hinten stehn,wenn keiner was dagegen hat!
Warum?-Weil das alles "Urlaubsangler"sind,und hinten stören wir dann keinen!

Außerdem wollen d. meisten doch sowieso an der Seite stehn,und nicht oben-oder??


----------



## carp2000 (26. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir würde auch noch gerne mitkommen. Bitte auf die Warteliste setzen und mir Bescheid geben, falls sich was tun sollte.

Danke und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Wulli (26. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



carp2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Freund von mir würde auch noch gerne mitkommen. Bitte auf die Warteliste setzen und mir Bescheid geben, falls sich was tun sollte.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Mach` ich gerne, wenn Du mir seinen Namen nennst....#6 

Wulli


----------



## JapanRot (30. März 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moooin,
setz mich mal bitte auf die Nachrückerliste.
Sagt mal Leute....kommt jemand aus NRW oder am Kamener Kreuz vorbei und hat noch einen Platz frei ? Dann könnten wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen


----------



## urmel23 (3. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Moin Wulli,
> klasse das wir jetzt ne Vollcharter zusammen haben:vik:
> 
> 
> ...



sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was :q

wie sieht es mit den kontodaten aus ? kommt da in kürze was ? bin momentan selten im board unterweg. hab einfach zu viel um die ohren. nicht das ich noch ne PN verpasse....

@wulli: schicke dir noch eine PN mit meiner Mailadresse. Bitte wenn möglich und du daran denkst auch dorthin eine Meldung absetzten ....


----------



## Wulli (3. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was :q
> 
> wie sieht es mit den kontodaten aus ? kommt da in kürze was ? bin momentan selten im board unterweg. hab einfach zu viel um die ohren. nicht das ich noch ne PN verpasse....
> 
> @wulli: schicke dir noch eine PN mit meiner Mailadresse. Bitte wenn möglich und du daran denkst auch dorthin eine Meldung absetzten ....



Die Kontodaten kommen diese, spätestens nächste Woche! Dann wird es ernst.

Piotr84 hat abgesagt, somit rücken schon die Ersten nach!

Wir brauchen in jedem Fall noch weitere Meldungen, da bestimmt noch der ein oder andere Teilnehmer absagt!

Wulli

@Urmel: geht klar!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wulli,sende mir bitte auch deine bankdaten-oki



bis denne
stefan






ps. Björn

ja,wir sind hier bei-wünsch Dir was:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (4. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin
So Leute hab mir das nochmal überlegt...!!!
ICH KOMME doch MIT... :k 
Hab an letztes mal gedacht u. den dachte ich , ich muss mit.... ;-)

Mfg, Marten


----------



## Wulli (4. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin!

Habe eben die Kontodaten rausgeschickt. Es müßte eigentlich jeder eine PN bekommen haben! Falls ich jemanden übersehen habe, bitte bescheid geben! 

@Sunny: Du hast keine PN oder e-Mail bekommen, weil es nicht funzt.... wie soll ich Dir meine Kontodaten übermitteln????

Das Geld muß bis spätestens 24.04.2007 auf meinem Konto sein, weil ich am 27.04. den Flug nach Malle gebucht habe...:q :vik:  |supergri 

Spass bei Seite: Wer bis 24.04. nicht überwiesen hat, fliegt aus der Teilnehmerliste raus und die Nachrücker kommen zum Zug! Ich werde diejenigen, die bezahlt haben die Namen BLAU einfärben. Dann wißt Ihr, dass das Geld angekommen ist!

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (4. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

hallo wulli. meine pn ist angekommen. habe meinen pappnasen bis zum 20. zeit gegeben mir die kohle zu überweisen. werde also vermutlich einer der letzten sein die dann die kohle an dich schicken.

kleine anfrage noch mal an alle vom letzten jahr! wer hat sich diese beiden pakete mit bildern gesaugt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1217850&postcount=680 und kann sie mir zukommen lassen oder noch mal neu hochladen.....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

habe PN bekommen und werde alles in die wege leiten :m #6 #6


----------



## LordVader (5. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> habe PN bekommen und werde alles in die wege leiten :m #6 #6


 
genauso hab ich das auch gehandhabt.#h


----------



## Yupii (5. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ Wulli

unser aller sunny  hat noch Urlaub#d#d
Nächste Woche ist er wieder im Einsatz.:vik:
Hast ne PN.


----------



## Wulli (10. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

so nehmt Euch alle mal an LordVader ein Beispiel!! Der ist nämlich der Erste, der seinen Platz gesichert hat! Zahlungseingang hiermit bestätigt! Dein Name ist auf der Teilnehmerliste blau!#6 #6 #6 

Wulli


----------



## vazzquezz (10. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli!

Nachdem meine Urlaubsplanung jetzt durch ist, kannst Du mich leider wieder von der Liste streichen ... #q!

V.

P.S: ... aber nicht weinen! Wir sehen uns ja in TraMü! :m


----------



## Wulli (10. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Moin Wulli!
> 
> Nachdem meine Urlaubsplanung jetzt durch ist, kannst Du mich leider wieder von der Liste streichen ... #q!
> 
> ...



....olle Lusche!!!!|krach: :r #q |gr:  |evil: #d |abgelehn 

Jeder Andere hätte seinen Urlaub verschoben!! :m :q 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wulli,sende mir bitte nochmal Deine Bankdaten-ich Trottel hab sie gelöscht#q :g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> ....olle Lusche!!!!|krach: :r #q |gr:  |evil: #d |abgelehn
> 
> Jeder Andere hätte seinen Urlaub verschoben!! :m :q
> 
> Wulli


 

richtig:m 

außerdem ist die tour doch wie urlaub:vik: 

wind 7-8
keine fische
die hälfte der jungs:v 
und auf dem heimweg ne autopanne


wenn das kein gelungener urlaubstag ist:m :m :m


----------



## Stingray (11. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

So, kurz vor der Boardienorgetour noch die 70 Tacken für mich und meinen Bruder überwiesen  . Bis denn....



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

viel spass in norge und vieeeel fiske:m :m :m


----------



## Wulli (11. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ Stingray: Sauuuuuber Petri Heil in Norge!

@ Dorsch888: Ist raus!

Bis denn 

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (12. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

mahlzeit!

leider kommt dirk nicht mit. sein terminplan hat um diese zeit leider keine lücke für die makrelentour. also urmel + 1 

gruß

björn


----------



## Wulli (12. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Sooooo, es sind wieder ein paar, die schon in die Vereinskasse eingezahlt haben!

Carp2000, Jürgen B., Sunny und sein Kumpel haben bezahlt!


Wulli


----------



## sunny (12. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Wulli

Mein Kumpel heißt Markus. Kannst du ja bei Gelegenheit mal ändern.


----------



## Wulli (12. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



sunny schrieb:


> @Wulli
> 
> Mein Kumpel heißt Markus. Kannst du ja bei Gelegenheit mal ändern.




Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl...

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@sunny


Du hast Kumpels............#c #c |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## sunny (13. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Der war hart  . Das kostet dich nen #g und nen Leuchtfeuer |supergri .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

logo sunny,das bvekommen wir doch hin:vik:


----------



## Wulli (16. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

das mit dem Geld ist dieses Jahr etwas schleppend.... da fehlen aber noch einige Teilnehmer! Ich denke so wird das mit der Vollcharter nichts... Wie sieht es aus?? Will nich jemand mit? Sonst wird es diesmal eine kleine Runde!

Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Meine Überweisung ist raus! Wäre doch klasse, wenn wir den Kutter voll kriegen. Und das mit meiner Mitfahrgelegenheit steht auch noch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ich sammel gerade das geld von -meinen-leuten

ich überweise dir dann alles auf einmal.....sonst kommste mit den ganzen namen ja durcheinander......und das möchte ich dir in deinen alter... nichtmehr zumuten:vik:


----------



## pitus02 (17. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

So ich hab das nu auch mal geschafft die Euronen auf den Weg zu schicken |wavey:


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (17. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin
Mein Vater hat auch überwiesen ...:m 
Müsste die tage drauf sein...
Mfg, Marten


----------



## Wulli (17. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich sammel gerade das geld von -meinen-leuten
> 
> ich überweise dir dann alles auf einmal.....sonst kommste mit den ganzen namen ja durcheinander......und das möchte ich dir in deinen alter... nichtmehr zumuten:vik:



endlich mal jemand, der Rücksicht auf mich nimmt... Herzlichen Dank für Dein Verständnis!:q |supergri  

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (17. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

geld geht bis zum WE an dich raus. kollege eick hat noch nicht überwiesen. werde ihn morgen gleich mal kräftig auf die finger kloppen


----------



## Wulli (17. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> geld geht bis zum WE an dich raus. kollege eick hat noch nicht überwiesen. werde ihn morgen gleich mal kräftig auf die finger kloppen




Dann klopp mal... Wer bis Dienstag nicht überwiesen hat, fällt automatisch auf die Nachrückerliste zurück, und dann gilt: Wer zuerst überweist, ist dabei... 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (18. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

Großfisch Hunter ist der nächste, für den es kein Zurück mehr gibt...#6 

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (18. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo Wulli !

Hau mal bitte Pöppi auf die Nachrücker Liste #6


----------



## Wulli (18. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Hallo Wulli !
> 
> Hau mal bitte Pöppi auf die Nachrücker Liste #6



Jo! |supergri 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (19. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

Pitus02 und Brassenwürger sind auch dabei!#6 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

so wulli,die hälfte hat bezahlt,ich hoffe das ich die kohle von den anderen am we bekomme-so das ich dir es am montag überweisen kann


----------



## pitus02 (20. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Wulli

Und einen Jonny kannst auch noch auf die Liste setzen :q 

Mann was freu ich mich schon, stundenlanges ausnehmen :v :vik:


----------



## Wulli (20. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @Wulli
> 
> Und einen Jonny kannst auch noch auf die Liste setzen :q
> 
> Mann was freu ich mich schon, stundenlanges ausnehmen :v :vik:




Ja, ja, ich weiß, dass Du gerne zuguckst, wenn die anderen Angler ihren Fang ausnehmen...|supergri  :q 

Wulli

P.S. Jonny ist gesetzt!


----------



## Buschangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli!!  Geld ist gestern raus gegangen. Habe allerdings eine absage zu beklagen(Thomas)! Aber sonst sind alle dabei. Bezahlt habe ich für Peter,Mütze,Kurt,Gunnar,Christian und mich(Buschangler). Meine Sachen sind gepackt. Es kann los gehen!!!!:vik: :vik:


----------



## pitus02 (21. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ich weiß, dass Du gerne zuguckst, wenn die anderen Angler ihren Fang ausnehmen...|supergri  :q
> 
> Wulli
> 
> P.S. Jonny ist gesetzt!



#q nicht so laut muß doch nicht jeder wissen #q |kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (21. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Wulli!!  Geld ist gestern raus gegangen. Habe allerdings eine absage zu beklagen(Thomas)! Aber sonst sind alle dabei. Bezahlt habe ich für Peter,Mütze,Kurt,Gunnar,Christian und mich(Buschangler). Meine Sachen sind gepackt. Es kann los gehen!!!!:vik: :vik:



Saubere Arbeit! Ich wußte, dass man sich auf Dich verlassen kann!!#6 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (21. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Leute!

Coasthunter hat abgesagt!!!!#t :v |uhoh: |gr: |krach: :r |evil: #d Was haltet Ihr davon??#d #d 

Dafüt ist "Pöppi" aufgerückt! Bitte Geld überweisen!

Wulli


----------



## Buschangler (22. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wäre echt schade wenn Du nicht mit kommst. Los Andor, überleg es dir noch mal. War doch lustig beim letzten mal.       @ Wulli: Meine Kollegen und ich sind noch nicht Blau!!!!#g Wenn Du weist was ich meine??|supergri |supergri


----------



## Wulli (22. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Wäre echt schade wenn Du nicht mit kommst. Los Andor, überleg es dir noch mal. War doch lustig beim letzten mal.       @ Wulli: Meine Kollegen und ich sind noch nicht Blau!!!!#g Wenn Du weist was ich meine??|supergri |supergri



Neeeee... das Geld ist auch noch nicht gutgeschrieben! Wahrscheinlich wird es morgen auf dem Konto sein...


Wulli


----------



## sunny (23. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Coasthunter hat abgesagt!!!!#t :v |uhoh: |gr: |krach: :r |evil: #d Was haltet Ihr davon??#d #d



Mensch Coasthunter, dat kann'ste doch nicht machen #d . Wer soll denn jetzt die fiesen Bilders knipsen?


----------



## urmel23 (23. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

mahlzeit,

habe das wochenende durchgefeiert und irgendwie vergessen die kohle zu überweisen. ich werde heute mittag das geld sofort rausschieben! @wulli: bekommst dann nen screenshot von der überweisung. sorry!


----------



## Keule´s Schweetie (23. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hi Wulli!

Wir haben am 19. überwiesen. Das Geld sollte also spätestens heute auf Deinem Konto sein.


Wünsche allen einen sonnigen Wochenstart!! #h 

Schweet


----------



## Wulli (23. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> habe das wochenende durchgefeiert und irgendwie vergessen die kohle zu überweisen. ich werde heute mittag das geld sofort rausschieben! @wulli: bekommst dann nen screenshot von der überweisung. sorry!



Lass mal gut sein.... ich weiß ja, dass Du auf jeden Fall mitkommst. Und ein paar Tage toleranz sind ja eingebaut!



Keule´s Schweetie schrieb:


> Hi Wulli!
> 
> Wir haben am 19. überwiesen. Das Geld sollte also spätestens heute auf Deinem Konto sein.
> Wünsche allen einen sonnigen Wochenstart!! #h
> ...



Moin, Sweetie... 
Die Kohle ist da! Ihr seid also auf jeden Fall dabei! 

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (23. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Lass mal gut sein.... ich weiß ja, dass Du auf jeden Fall mitkommst. Und ein paar Tage toleranz sind ja eingebaut!
> 
> Wulli



irgendwie logisch, oder  ?

kohle ist raus. screenshot kommt dann nicht. sollte morgen bei dir ankommen.


----------



## Wulli (24. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Wulli!!  Geld ist gestern raus gegangen. Habe allerdings eine absage zu beklagen(Thomas)! Aber sonst sind alle dabei. Bezahlt habe ich für Peter,Mütze,Kurt,Gunnar,Christian und mich(Buschangler). Meine Sachen sind gepackt. Es kann los gehen!!!!:vik: :vik:



Moin,

Torte, Mütze, Peter, Kurt, Gunnar und Christian sind dabei!#6 

Das Geld ist heute eingegangen!


Was ist mit dem Rest?? Seht mal zu!!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wulli,ich hoffe,das ich bis spätestens freitag die kohle von den anderen  habe-wenn nicht,dann überweise ich dir wenigstens schonmal d. kohle,die ich schon habe(6personen)


----------



## pitus02 (24. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

:vik: So Geld für meine Spezi´s ist auch raus.:vik: 
Werden immer mehr auf der Liste:q


----------



## urmel23 (25. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

mahlzeit 

sofern jemand schon einen tag vorher anreisen will und noch platz für seine kühlaccus sucht, dann kann er sich bei mir kurz melden. meldorf liegt so ziemlich auf dem weg für alles was aus richtung hamburg kommt. ich würde dann rechtzeitig platz im gefrierschrank machen. schlafplätze kann ich leider nicht anbieten, meine bude ist einfach zu klein dafür, außer es will jemand zelten im garten.

@wulli: kohle sollte drauf sein, wenn nicht bitte bescheid sagen, nicht das da was verkehrt läuft |uhoh:


----------



## Wulli (25. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> 
> sofern jemand schon einen tag vorher anreisen will und noch platz für seine kühlaccus sucht, dann kann er sich bei mir kurz melden. meldorf liegt so ziemlich auf dem weg für alles was aus richtung hamburg kommt. ich würde dann rechtzeitig platz im gefrierschrank machen. schlafplätze kann ich leider nicht anbieten, meine bude ist einfach zu klein dafür, außer es will jemand zelten im garten.
> 
> @wulli: kohle sollte drauf sein, wenn nicht bitte bescheid sagen, nicht das da was verkehrt läuft |uhoh:



Wieso verkehrt läuft?? Mein Urlaub auf Malle ist schon gesichert!:q 
Nachdem Deine Kohle auch angekommen ist, kann ich jetzt auch das Nachtleben bezahlen...:m :vik: 

Also, Urmel23 und Kollege sind auch dabei!#6 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (25. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

ich habe jetzt mal die Interessenten, von denen ich nichts mehr gehört habe, auf die Nachrückerliste gesetzt. 

@Dorsch888: Wat is da los bei Euch?? Wieviele Personen hast Du nun zusammen? Wann geht das Geld raus??;+  

Von Pöppi und Jonny weiß ich sicher, dass sie mitkommen. Deswegen stehen sie noch auf der Teilnehmerliste. Makrelenfan hat sich eben bei mir gemeldet, da ist die Teilnahme auch gesichert. 

Am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag werde ich Egbert die Teilnehmer durchgeben. Danach kann ich keine Plätze mehr freihalten, werde aber auf Anfrage, versuchen noch Plätze zu bekommen.

Mit der Vollcharter wird es wohl nichts...#t 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (25. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wulli,ich hoffe,das ich bis spätestens freitag die kohle von den anderen  habe-wenn nicht,dann überweise ich dir wenigstens schonmal d. kohle,die ich schon habe(6personen)



@Wulli

Guckst du.


----------



## Wulli (25. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin, werte Gemeinde und Freunde des gepflegten Angelsports!
> 
> Wie letztes Jahr versprochen, wird es auch dieses Jahr wieder eine Makrelentour mit der MS Blauort von Büsum aus geben! Ich habe soeben mit Egbert telefoniert und mit Erschrecken|uhoh:  festgestellt, dass die Wochenenden im Juli  bereits ausgebucht sind|gr: ! Nun konnten wir doch noch einen Tag heraussuchen. Da das Zeitangebot nicht sehr reichhaltig ist legen wir gleich einen Termin fest!
> Dieser Termin ist in sofern sehr gut, da er sich mitten in der besten Makrelenzeit befindet und in keinem Bundesland Ferien sind. (außer in NRW). Also wird die diesjährige Makrelentour am:
> ...




Guckst Du....:m :vik: 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (25. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ Sunny "die Stachelmakrele"!:m 

sach mal, wie war das noch letztes Jahr??|rolleyes  Irgendjemand hatte doch den Platz am Lokus reserviert... wer war das noch gleich|supergri  
Soll ich ihn diesmal auch wieder für Dich freihalten?#h #c 

Wulli


----------



## sunny (26. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Da greift man dir netterweise unter die Arme und was ist der Dank. Nen Platz anner Ferguson #d .


----------



## urmel23 (26. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Wieso verkehrt läuft?? Mein Urlaub auf Malle ist schon gesichert!:q
> Nachdem Deine Kohle auch angekommen ist, kann ich jetzt auch das Nachtleben bezahlen...:m :vik:
> 
> Also, Urmel23 und Kollege sind auch dabei!#6
> ...



je ne ist klar. freut mich das du die kohle für deinen urlaub zusammen hast. wünsche dir mit den paar euros viel spaß im nachtleben auf malle. wird zwar nur für einen abend reichen, aber immerhin |wavey:


----------



## Wulli (26. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin, 

weider zwei Verrückte mehr... 

Jonny und Pöppi sind auch dabei! 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

geld geht am we raus


----------



## Wulli (26. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin, 

da bin ich eben doch wirklich von meinem Gin-Tonic :#2: #g hochgeschreckt!

Makrelenfan hat auch überwiesen...

Wulli


----------



## Buschangler (28. April 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Wulli!!! Hab da noch jemanden für die Nachrückerliste. Mein alter Herr ( Wolfgang ) möchte auch gerne noch mit. Wie sieht es aus??|kopfkrat   Gruß Torte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moin wulli,
geld ist von mir raus


die anderen wollten heute auch überweisen.....endlich#t 



namen gebe ich dir p pn durch


bis denne
jonas|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

HALLO Wulli,


was muß ich sehen, Du hast mich auf die NAchrückerliste gesetzt, hatte dir doch ne PN geschickt das ich das Geld am 29.03.2007 Online überwiesen habe, bitte schaue mal auf deinen Kontoauszug, ob du das Geld erhalten hast !!  |kopfkrat 

Habe dir auch gleichzeitig noch eine PN mit der Onlinebestätigung geschickt, wäre super nett wenn du mal überprüfen würdest, ob du das Geld erhalten hast, und mich dann wieder mit auf die Liste setzt !!!!
den ich habe für mich und meinen Kumpel ja schon bezahlt, und ich habe das Geld an die Bankdaten überwiesen, die du mir per PN mitgeteilt hattest !!!!



Gruß  Sputnik4711


----------



## Wulli (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Sputnik!

Das Geld ist da! Bin gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen, und deswegen konnte ich den Trööt nicht aktualisieren...

Nu is alles Korrekt.

@Dorsch888: Ich habe von Dir Geld für 2 Personen bekommen...  Was ist jetzt mit den Anderen?????? Und für wen war die zweite Fahrkarte?????

Ich brauche jetzt mal von Dir die Teilnehmerzahl. 

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wulli,
absolutes Chaos bei meinen Leuten!
Es haben welche abgesagt,habe aber für ersatz gesorgt!
Es überweist jetzt jeder selbst.
solltest bis Montag alle überweisungen haben!
Die ersten beiden,die überwiesen haben sin
Lars Balhorn
Ole Svensson

meine Kohle müßte Heute bei Dir drauf sein

Ich weiß das einige gestern überwiesen haben

die Teilnehmer sind

Ole Svenson
Lars Balhorn
Martin ? +2 Freunde
Stefan Jonas
Peter Urbatschek
Malte Kemper
Nico Dornhauser
Andy Scherbinske
Mike Wiegand


----------



## Wulli (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

So, meine Lieben! Es wird ernst!:q 
Den Malle-Urlaub habe ich wieder storniert... irgendwie hat mir das Makrelenangeln letztes Jahr doch Spass gebracht! 

Morgen wede ich Egbert die Zahl der Teilnehmer bekannt geben.

Alles Weitere werde ich dann hier schreiben... 

Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit u.s.w.

Ich werde auch eine Liste auf Seite 1 Einstellen, in der ich Tipps für Ausrüstung und andere wichtigen Dinge gebe. Hierfür könnt Ihr mir bitte per PN auch noch Hinweise geben, was Ihr immer zum Makrelenangeln mitnehmt. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es in Büsum leider kein Eis zu kaufen. Ich werde aber mit Egbert morgen nochmal abklären, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt.

Bis dann erstmal

Wulli

P.S. Die Nachrücker, die bis morgen nicht überwiesen haben, können dann nur noch nachgemeldet werden. Diejenigen müssen dann auch Ihr Fahrpreis vorort selber zahlen, und müssen auch Ihren Platz selber bei Egbert reservieren.


----------



## Wulli (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Sooooo,

die endgültige Teilnehmerliste steht jetzt endlich fest! Im ersten Posting ist alles festgehalten. 
Die Platzverteilung wird vorort vorgenommen. Da es ja beim Makrelenangeln sowieso egal ist, wo man steht, und wir ja alle alt genug sind, dürte es ja keinen Ärger geben. Falls Unstimmigkeiten auftreten, werde ich mir vorbehlaten die Plätze zu vergeben! Abler letztes Jahr ging ja auch alles glatt!

Wulli

P.S. Noch58 Tage!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

noch 57 TAGE


----------



## Stingray (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

|schild-g Wulli und |birthday: !!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## makrelefan (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hey Wulli,

|schild-g und alles Gute

Gruß,
makrelefan


----------



## Wulli (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Stingray schrieb:


> |schild-g Wulli und |birthday: !!!
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas





makrelefan schrieb:


> Hey Wulli,
> 
> |schild-g und alles Gute
> 
> ...



Danke, danke! Schön, dass Ihr dran gedacht habt!!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

oh menno,da ist man 1 tag nicht on,und dann sowas#d

wulli,alles gute nachträglich von mir#6


----------



## Wulli (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

ehe der Trööt hier in Vergessenheit gerät!|gr:

Wir können ja mal so langsam mit der Liste anfangen. Für alle die, die das erste Mal dabei sind:

Hier die Liste mit Wichtigen Dingen, die man beim Makrelenangeln beachten und nicht vergessen sollte. 

Die Liste werde ich im ersten Posting mit einpflegen. Bitte Eure Vorschläge!!

Und übrigens:

Noch 45Tage!!


----------



## urmel23 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moinsens,

hier mal ein paar vorschläge was in die reisetasche gehört:

sonnencreme
reisetabletten 
rute um die 3m mit 200g wurfgewicht
makrelenvorfächer
große stationärrolle mit 45er - 50er schnur
gewichte bis 250g (blei oder pilker)


----------



## Wulli (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> moinsens,
> 
> hier mal ein paar vorschläge was in die reisetasche gehört:
> 
> ...



Denn starte ich mal die Liste!

Ihr könnt die Liste auf der ersten Seite sehen. Weitere Vorschläge erwünscht!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hey,

die Zeit rückt näher!


Noch 37 Tage!!!


----------



## urmel23 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

hier noch ein paar dinge:

e-spule
kühlpacks (gibt kein eis an board)
transportbox für den rückweg 
vernüftiges messer zum ausnehmen

und es sind immer noch 37 tage ^^


----------



## urmel23 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Noch 36 Tage!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Nu mach´uns mal nicht wild!!! Noch 36 Tage???

NOCH 36 TAGE!!!:k:k


----------



## urmel23 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Noch 34 Tage!!!


----------



## bbfishing (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

hab das erst heute mitbekommen, falls noch ein Platz frei ist oder wird würde ich gerne mitkommen. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Stingray (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



bbfishing schrieb:


> hab das erst heute mitbekommen, falls noch ein Platz frei ist oder wird würde ich gerne mitkommen.
> Gruß Klaus


 
Na das währe ja eine klasse Sache Klaus |wavey:. Ich hoffe das klappt . Sonst muß ich Wulli mal auf die Füße treten .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Stingray schrieb:


> Na das währe ja eine klasse Sache Klaus |wavey:. Ich hoffe das klappt . Sonst muß ich Wulli mal auf die Füße treten .
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Nee, nee Sting, der ist vom gestrigen Paddeln auf der Alster sehr lädiert...:c  

Ich werde morgen Egbert anmorsen, mal sehen, was er sagt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es klappt, eine Nachmeldung habe ich nämlich auch schon angemeldet. Damit wären wir dann 42 Personen. Schaun mer mal...

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@wulli: du hast was vergessen!

Noch 33 Tage!!!


----------



## Wulli (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> @wulli: du hast was vergessen!
> 
> Noch 33 Tage!!!




Meeeeensch! Kann doch nicht an alles denken... Dafür habe ich doch Dich! :m

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Meeeeensch! Kann doch nicht an alles denken... Dafür habe ich doch Dich! :m
> 
> Wulli



ääääs du meinst berta 

Noch 31 Tage!!!


----------



## Wulli (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

habe eben mit Egbert telefoniert! bbfishing (Klaus) ist dabei!:vik:

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wulli,haste bei edbert mal nachgefragt,wieviele plätze er noch frei hat#c
vieleicht bekommen wir ja dann doch den kutter alleine voll|kopfkrat


----------



## bbfishing (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moinse Stingray 
hab gerade die Mail erhalten und bin dabei, freue mich schon darauf mit euch mal wieder Hardcore zu angeln.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Wulli (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wulli,haste bei edbert mal nachgefragt,wieviele plätze er noch frei hat#c
> vieleicht bekommen wir ja dann doch den kutter alleine voll|kopfkrat



Nee, nee! Nu ist endgültig schluss! Habt ja nun auch wirklich genug Zeit gehabt Euch anzumelden. Die Teilnehmerliste ist geschlossen!! Der Kutter ist mittlerweile sowieso voll.

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moinse Stingray
> hab gerade die Mail erhalten und bin dabei, freue mich schon darauf mit euch mal wieder Hardcore zu angeln.
> Gruß Klaus


 

Sauber #6!!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Sunny, der alte Makrelenkiller hat Geburtstag#6

Alles gute für Dein neues Lebensjahr wünsche ich Dir.


Auf Dein neues Lebensjahr kannste ja nachträglich an Bord einen ausgeben:q:q:q


----------



## Nightbird61 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

warheute mit meinem kumpel#h mit egbert los#:#gnach 2std stop und die tiger waren da|laola:
alles war super#v 60 tiger und genausoviele stockies#h|jump:


----------



## sunny (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Sunny, der alte Makrelenkiller hat Geburtstag#6
> 
> Alles gute für Dein neues Lebensjahr wünsche ich Dir.
> 
> ...



Danke, danke. Das mit dem Ausgeben, bekommen wir bestimmt hin |supergri.


----------



## Wulli (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

hunderttausend heulende Höllenhunde!

Noch


26 Tage!

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

und nur noch:

25 Tage!


----------



## Wulli (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

ich habe mal in der Teilnehmerliste diejenigen mit einem * gekennzeichnet, die bereits das zweite Mal dabei sind. Falls ich jemanden übersehen habe, schickt mir bitte eine PN!

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

noch 24 Tage!




@wulli
bei "Kumpel von Urmel23" kannst du Ziebell draus machen und auch ein * anhängen.


----------



## Wulli (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

@ Urmel: Ich wusste doch, auf Dich ist Verlass! 

Ziebell habe ich mit einem Sternchen versehen!


Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,


....Urmel!!!!! Dein Einsatz!!!!!!!!


Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ja Björn,wir warten...............:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Wulli (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

klappt nicht mehr so gut, hier was?????|krach:

Also:


Noch 20 Tage!!


Wulli


----------



## makrelefan (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

na denn,...



...noch 19 Tage...




...schier unendlich​


----------



## Wulli (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

und nu ich wieder, wahrscheinlich ist Urmel im Urlaub!!




noch 


18 Tage!!


Wulli


----------



## makrelefan (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hey Wulli, falls er echt im Urlaub ist, vertret ich ihn solange

also, noch

17
 quälende Tage
​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ein würdiger vertreter für björn.....:m:m:m:m



Ich glaube,Björn iss net im Urlaub!Er ist entweder Makrelenangeln üben,oder er besorgt unser Guten Morgen Trunk............



Mal ne Info-Makrelen sind gut da und die größe soll auch stimmen


----------



## makrelefan (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

na wer sagt`s denn, dann die Jagd ja losgehen...:m

und nen bisl makrelenangelnüben ist nie verkehrt |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

hallo,was ist hier denn los?????????


noch 16 Tage.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

noch 15 Tage.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

noch 14 Tage....


----------



## makrelefan (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

da kann`s einer wohl gar nicht erwarten...#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



makrelefan schrieb:


> Hey Wulli, falls er echt im Urlaub ist, vertret ich ihn solange
> 
> also, noch
> 
> ...


 



du wolltest doch den part übernehmen-oder:q#c#c


----------



## makrelefan (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Sorry, bin im Moment ein bischen im Prüfungsstress.
  Aber stimmt schon, enmal am Tag vorbeischauen muss schon sein...

Also

noch
13 quälende Tage
​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

:q:q:q:q:qgeht doch.....:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Stingray (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Noch 12 Tage !

Wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## makrelefan (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

richtig so, je mehr desto besser.

Achja, weiß jemand, ob es auch die Möglichkeit gibt, vor Ort Eis zu bekommen, als Alternative zu den Tetrapacks?


----------



## urmel23 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> und nu ich wieder, wahrscheinlich ist Urmel im Urlaub!!
> 
> wulli



moinsens,

genau so war es  sorry jungs, hätte mich wohl vorher bei euch abmelden sollen. also makrelen hab ich keine gesehen, war zwar in fedderwadersiel spazieren, aber nüscht von anglern zu sehen. gibbet da überhaupt was zu holen ?

werde wohl auch diese woche nicht morgens der erste sein das hier den counter machen kann. zu viel um die ohren nach dem urlaub auf der arbeit. so und nun ist aber erst mal feierabend angesagt.

@ Schnapsleiche Dorsch888 : hab schon 3 buddeln stehen. muss nur noch ein paar kurze plastikbecher kaufen. ist bestimmt auch mehr als einer für dich drin *fg*


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Naja, der Temin rückt immer näher, freue mich auch schon richtig druff !!
Wo ist eigentlich der genaue Treffpunkt und um wieviel Uhr !!?? 
Habe ich das evtl. überlesen #c , nicht das Ihr auf mich warten müßt, oder ich vielleicht doch zu spät komme !!! #c
Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dort besser als hier, denn ich habe eigentlich keine große Lust, mordsmäßig naß zu werden, und auch noch evtl ordentlich zu :v, denn ich weiß noch gar nicht so richtig, wie Seefest ich bin !!!

Ich grüße alle die kommen, sollte man noch was mitbringen, oder fehlt noch was !!!


NOCH 11 Tage und der Rest von Heute !!!


----------



## bbfishing (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



makrelefan schrieb:


> richtig so, je mehr desto besser.
> 
> Achja, weiß jemand, ob es auch die Möglichkeit gibt, vor Ort Eis zu bekommen, als Alternative zu den Tetrapacks?


 
Ich würde Tetrapacks /Eis mitnehmen, die Eisblöcke tauen lange nicht so schnell auf wie Eiswürfel oder crunch Eis. Einfach das eis im Tetrapack mit dem Totschläger zerschlagen und fertig ist frisches Eis. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Wulli (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Naja, der Temin rückt immer näher, freue mich auch schon richtig druff !!
> Wo ist eigentlich der genaue Treffpunkt und um wieviel Uhr !!??
> Habe ich das evtl. überlesen #c , nicht das Ihr auf mich warten müßt, oder ich vielleicht doch zu spät komme !!! #c
> Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dort besser als hier, denn ich habe eigentlich keine große Lust, mordsmäßig naß zu werden, und auch noch evtl ordentlich zu :v, denn ich weiß noch gar nicht so richtig, wie Seefest ich bin !!!
> ...



Moin,

wir treffen uns vor dem Schiff. Dort kann man auch parken. Wir werden gemeinsam das Schiff spätestens um 06.45h betreten. Treffen ist um 6.30h. Gemeinsames Foto, gemeinsamer Schnaps ein paar blöde Sprüche von mir und dann kann`s losgehen.

Bis jetzt habe ich nicht die Absicht, eine Platzverteilung vorzunehmen. Es sucht sich jeder sein Plätzchen... bitte keinen Streit!!! Wenn die Makrelen da sind, ist es sowieso egal, wo man seine Angel ins Wasser hält.

Jetzt müssen wir nur hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt!  Zur Zeit sieht es ja nicht gut aus, aber es sind ja noch ein paar Tage!

Auf der ersten Seite habe ich die Liste eingestellt, auf der die wichtigsten Dinge aufgezählt sind, die Ihr nicht vergessen solltet. Wenn ich was vergessen habe, gebt mir bitte Bescheid!

Eis gibt es vorort leider nicht. 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Soooooo....

heute mal von mir:



Noch 11 Tage!!!!

Wulli


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

.....ich will Euch ja nicht die Illusionen rauben, Leute, aber letzten Sonntag waren wir von Bensersiel/Ossiland mit der MS Möwe auf Makrelentour, veranstaltet vom VDSF-Landesverband Weser-Ems, und das Ergebnis war nicht so sehr berauschend.

30 Leute waren wir auf dem Kutter, zuviel fand ich, und haben nur knapp über 200 Makrelen gefangen, dazu noch eine Reihe Stöcker, diesmal kein Kabeljau und keinen Knurrhahn. Ich selbst hatte 8 Makrelen und einen Stöcker, allerdings waren die Makrelen durchweg größer als im letzten Jahr.

Meistens waren wir auf gleicher Höhe mit zwei Kuttern aus West-Accumersiel und die Angler dort fingen auch nur wenig......

Grüß die Heringe
Karauschenjäger
.........................................


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> .....ich will Euch ja nicht die Illusionen rauben, Leute, aber letzten Sonntag waren wir von Bensersiel/Ossiland mit der MS Möwe auf Makrelentour, veranstaltet vom VDSF-Landesverband Weser-Ems, und das Ergebnis war nicht so sehr berauschend.
> 
> 30 Leute waren wir auf dem Kutter, zuviel fand ich, und haben nur knapp über 200 Makrelen gefangen, dazu noch eine Reihe Stöcker, diesmal kein Kabeljau und keinen Knurrhahn. Ich selbst hatte 8 Makrelen und einen Stöcker, allerdings waren die Makrelen durchweg größer als im letzten Jahr.
> 
> ...




...bloß nicht porös werden!!! Das ist jeden Tag anders! Und wenn ich am Sonntag 8 Große Makrelen fange und ein paar Stöcker, habe ich in jedem Fall eine schöne Ausfahrt gehabt!!!

Und außerdem traue ich Egbert einiges zu!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir treffen uns vor dem Schiff. Dort kann man auch parken. Wir werden gemeinsam das Schiff spätestens um 06.45h betreten. Treffen ist um 6.30h. Gemeinsames Foto, gemeinsamer Schnaps ein paar blöde Sprüche von mir und dann kann`s losgehen.
> 
> ...



ich ziehe das hier mal auf die neue Seite, damit es auch alle mitbekommen!

Wulli


----------



## makrelefan (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,
seh ich genau wie Wulli,
mal sehen, was kommt!
Weniger Makrelen, und dafür eine schöne Ausfahrt hat ja auch was!
(Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Eifer, sie dran kriegen zu wollen....#6)


----------



## Rainer 32 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Egbert macht das schon.Wir waren letzten Mittwoch mit ihm draußen und hatten zu zweit so zwischen 130 und 150 Stück.


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Rainer32

Wie sieht es denn mit der Größe der Makrelen aus? Letzes Jahr waren die Burschen zwar zahlreich aber doch recht klein.

Hätte die lieber zwei Nummern größer, dafür aber nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



sunny schrieb:


> @Rainer32
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Größe der Makrelen aus? Letzes Jahr waren die Burschen zwar zahlreich aber doch recht klein.
> 
> Hätte die lieber zwei Nummern größer, dafür aber nur die Hälfte.



Eben! Genau so sehe ich das auch!

Qualität vor Quantität!!

Wulli


----------



## Rainer 32 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

...die Größe war durchwachsen von klein bis obere Mittelklasse


----------



## bbfishing (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



sunny schrieb:


> @Rainer32
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Größe der Makrelen aus? Letzes Jahr waren die Burschen zwar zahlreich aber doch recht klein.
> 
> Hätte die lieber zwei Nummern größer, dafür aber nur die Hälfte.


 
nimm einen 50 gr Pilker mit am besten blausilber damit kannst Du selektiv größere fangen
Gruß Klaus


----------



## urmel23 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Noch 10 Tage!!!!


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hunderttausend heulende Höllenhunde, Ihr Schlafmützen!!


Noch 9 Tage!!!!!


Wulli


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



> nimm einen 50 gr Pilker mit am besten blausilber damit kannst Du selektiv größere fangen
> Gruß Klaus


Bei der Tour am letzten Sonntag war soviel Wind und damit Drift, da wärst Du mit einem 50 Gramm-Pilker gar nicht ´runtergekommen und mehr als einmal in die Schnüre deiner Mitangler geraten. Die Angler hatten meistens 150 - 200 Gramm-Gewichte oder Pilker dran (auf jeden Fall mitnehmen!).

So toll geflochtene Schnur ist, nur - wenn sie einmal durch 5 verschiedene Geschirre der Mitangler gesaust ist, spätestens dann sehnt man sich nach 0,40 mm-Mono-Schnur, denn die ist viel leichter zu entwirren.

Darum entweder eine 2. fertig aufgeriggte Rute hinter sich haben oder zumindest ein 2. Makrelenvorfach mit Bleigewicht fertig bei sich, um blitzschnell zu wechseln. Nichts ist schlimmer als mitten im Schwarm zu sein und die Angelsachen aus dem Wasser zu haben!

Ihr macht das schon, Jungs
Karauschenjäger
....................................................


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Ihr macht das schon, Jungs
> Karauschenjäger
> ....................................................




Genau so isses!!:vik:

Vielen Dank für Deine wertvollen Tipps! Bei ungewisser Wetterlage sicherlich ein wichtiger Hinweis!

Nochmals Danke!


Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

noch 8 Tage....:vik:


----------



## makrelefan (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moin, du bist einfach zu schnell... oder ich zu langsam


----------



## Wulli (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



makrelefan schrieb:


> moin, du bist einfach zu schnell... oder ich zu langsam



Normal ist er nicht so schnell.... der ist wahrscheinlich heute morgen aus dem Bett gefallen, als er versucht hat mit dem Hintern Fliegen zu fangen!:q:q:q

Oder er hat geträumt, wie Carlos Alberto das erste Tor für die Bremer geschossen hat...

Wulli


----------



## makrelefan (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

na das beruhigt mich ja. Ihr könnt doch nen armen Studenten nicht son Tempo vorlegen, da komm ich nicht hinterher...|bigeyes

Schönes WE!#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

he, Jungs,

ich will Euch wieder etwas Mut machen, denn heute hatten wir Gemeinschaftsangeln mit der Jugendgruppe des Butjadinger Fischereivereins an der Unterweser und einer der Jugendwarte war vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Makrelenkutter draußen gewesen und alle Mann an Bord hatten nach seinen Aussagen sehr gut gefangen.
Was gut "zieht": Silberne Makrelenvorfächer und helle Pilker mit nicht zu großen Drillingen, dann haben Kabeljau und Knurrhähne noch ´ne Chance, anzugreifen!

Haut rein, die Mackis warten
Karauschenjäger
.........................................


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Der student pennt noch,Wulli iss auf den weg nach Kiel und besorgt DFB-Pokalkarten....


darum muß ich es leider tun.................





























































Noch 7 Tage....:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Mal was ganz anderes!

Wielange fährt man von HH nach Büsum.1,5h??????#c#c#c


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes!
> 
> Wielange fährt man von HH nach Büsum.1,5h??????#c#c#c


 
Hallo,

laut google maps fährt man von Neu Wulmstorf die 142km in ca. 1 Stunde 34 Minuten. Von Hamburg aus vielleicht eher weniger, je nachdem von wo aus Hamburg du kommst. Um die Uhrzeit auf ´nem Sonntag sollte die Bahn aber frei sein. Ich habe übrigens immer noch Platz im Auto, falls einer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht. Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin, ich habe da schon voll Bock drauf. Makrelenangeln war ich zuletzt 1993, wird mal wieder Zeit...

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## makrelefan (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Dorsch888: moin, so, jetzt isser auch wach... 
Muss ja schließlich für die Makrelenjagd ausgeruht sein...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



makrelefan schrieb:


> @Dorsch888: moin, so, jetzt isser auch wach...
> Muss ja schließlich für die Makrelenjagd ausgeruht sein...


 
na dann......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sputnik4711 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

So jetzt ist es ja schon bald soweit, Ich freue mich schon riesig drauf, einige Boardis mal kennen zu lernen !!
Wo ist der Treffpunkt in Büsum, oder wie heißt der Hafen wo das Schiff liegt #c !!??
Was muß man bzw sollte man noch mit bringen, große Kühlbox habe ich, Eis ist eingefroren, hoffentlich schmilzt es nicht zu schnell !! |kopfkrat
Makrelenvorfächer und Bleie habe ich reichlich, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit !!!
Wenn noch einer aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet mit möchte, ich habe noch Platz in meinem Wagen !!!





















Noch 6 Tage und der Rest von Heute


----------



## Wulli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin, bin vom Kartenkaufen zurück|supergri

Die Fahrt von HH-Schnelsen bis Büsum dauert ca. 1,5h. Wir fahren hier in Duvenstedt gegen 5.00h los, damit wir gegen 6.15-6.30h in Büsum sind. Wir treffen uns dann direkt vorm Kutter. Ich würde alle bitten nicht im Vorfeld auf den Kutter zu gehen. Wir werden den Kahn gemeinsam entern.

Parkplätze gibt es direkt am Anleger.

Wulli


----------



## Sputnik4711 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo Wulli, wie heißt der Hafen in Büsum, oder die Str. oder ist das irgendwie ausgeschildert ??!!  #c
Ich war noch nicht in Büsum deswegen weiß ich auch nicht wo das Schiff liegt !! ?? |kopfkrat
Nicht das ich es dann nicht finde !! |kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

habe eben mal in dem Makrelentread von 2006 nachgelesen:

In Büsum immer richtung Hafen (sinnigerweise:q) Dann nicht zu den Helgoland-Schiffen fahren, sondern auf die andere Seite des Hafens.

Immer Richtung Fischereihafen fahren. In die Strasse "Am Fischereihafen" einbiegen... (sinnigerweise) Hafenbecken 2 ist das.

Ziemlich am Ende liegt die Blauort! Nicht zu verfehlen. Habe mir sagen lassen, dass der Büsumer Hafen nicht ganz so gross ist, wie der Hamburger...

Hier noch mal eine Karte von Büsum:

http://www.buesum-information.de/Stadtplan/Stadtplan.html

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,


Noch 6 Tage!!!!!

Wulli


----------



## sunny (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Bald geht's los :z. Hoffentlich ist uns der Wettergott wohlgesonnen.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ist das Boot eigentlich voll, oder können noch welche mit !! ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Ist das Boot eigentlich voll, oder können noch welche mit !! ?? |kopfkrat




Voll! Da geht nix mehr! War ja nun auch genug Zeit sich anzumelden! Gelle??

Sonst hätten wir ja doch eine Vollcharter machen können!

Die restlichen 8 Plätze hat eine andere Angelgruppe bekommen.


Wulli


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ist doch kein Problem, wollte nur mal wissen ob noch andere auf dem Boot sind, oder alles nur Boardis, was natürlich besser ist !!!!!#6


----------



## LordVader (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



sunny schrieb:


> Bald geht's los :z. Hoffentlich ist uns der Wettergott wohlgesonnen.


 
Ach Sunny,

wir sind doch alle keien "Schönwetterangler" oder ?#c Wenn ich da an die letzte gemeinsame Fahrt mit dem Rochen denke....
Nur die harten kommen in den Garten.:vik:


----------



## urmel23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

guten morgen ihr schnarchtüten 

noch *5 TAGE!
*
und der Rest von heute...


----------



## Wulli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



LordVader schrieb:


> Ach Sunny,
> 
> wir sind doch alle keien "Schönwetterangler" oder ?#c Wenn ich da an die letzte gemeinsame Fahrt mit dem Rochen denke....
> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten.:vik:



:v:v:v|bigeyes|uhoh:|evil:|gr::r#q:c

Das war etwas schukelig, oder????:q Aber ich hatte ja meine Kaugummis dabei....|supergri

Hat mal jemand was über das Wetter am Sonntag gehört?? 

Wulli


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moinsen,

ich habe mich mal angemeldet, weil ich am sonntag auch mitfahre dank dorsch888#6

ich hoffe mal das es richtig geil wird am sonntag bis denn

Malte


----------



## pitus02 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Herzlich wilkommen im Board !!!!

@ all 

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt am We mit, im moment sieht es hier an der Küste noch düster aus |uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## Wulli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Zum Wochenende hin soll das Wetter besser werden! So sind jdenfalls die Prognosen der einschlägigen Wetterdienste! 

Bis jetzt soll es am Sonntag trocken und leicht bewölkt werden dazu soll es ein S-W Wind mit ca 4-5 Bft. geben. Vom Wind her eher grenzwertig.

Denke, dass der Tour aus heutiger Sicht nichts im Wege steht.

Mal sehen, wie sich die Vorhersagen noch entwickeln!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

#:





Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich habe mich mal angemeldet, weil ich am sonntag auch mitfahre dank dorsch888#6
> 
> ...


 

moin malte


willkommen im board:vik: und immer straffe leine...#:

hast gesehn malte-ich hab ne neue zeit für sonntag ins forum gestellt#4!sagste bitte philipp bescheid

gruß
stefan#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Zum Wochenende hin soll das Wetter besser werden! So sind jdenfalls die Prognosen der einschlägigen Wetterdienste!
> 
> Bis jetzt soll es am Sonntag trocken und leicht bewölkt werden dazu soll es ein S-W Wind mit ca 4-5 Bft. geben. Vom Wind her eher grenzwertig.
> 
> ...


 
alles wird gut:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Blinker Mann (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wünsche euch guten Fang, und richtig gutes Angelwetter für die Nordsee am Sonntag.
Gruß B.M. Oldenburg  bei der Nordsee


----------



## bbfishing (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin allerseits
fährt jemand aus dem Raum Flensburg? Wegen Fahrgemeinschaft. Bitte mal melden
Gruß Klaus


----------



## makrelefan (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

nur noch

*4 Tage*



bis zur Makrelenjagd​


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ooohh, ooohh, laut wetter.com soll es regnen und ne sechs aus West geben. Na das mach heiter werden.

Bis zu welcher Windstärke fährt der Kutter überhaupt raus? Weiß das jemand? Möchte natürlich ungern umsonst hochfahren.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@stefan jo habe ich gesehen.

hoffe mal nicht dfas der wind noch stärker wird (denke da an ne tour mit der sirius wo wir nicht mehr angeln konnten weil der Kapitän sich nicht mehr quer zu drift sondern nur noch paralell stellen konnte:v)

noch 4 tage juhu jipii


----------



## makrelefan (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,
hätte noch eine Frage zu unserer Materialliste (Seite1)
Bzgl. der Bleie, 250g sollten es schon sein, oder?


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Das Gewicht vom Blei muss man von der Drift abhängig machen. Ich habe Bleie von 150 bis 250 gr. dabei. Du solltest nur so schwer fischen, wie es unbedingt notwendig ist. 

Der Unterschied macht sich abends bemerkbar. Es ist schon was anderes, ob du den ganzen Tag 150 oder 250 gr. bewegt hast.


----------



## makrelefan (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ sunny, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Habe mit richtigem Verhalten (Montage, etc) in der Drift noch nicht so richtig die Erfahrung.|kopfkrat Hoffe das ändert sich ab Sonntag#6

Werde dann auf jeden Fall auch Bleie mit diesen Gewichten mitnehmen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

Du solltest auch in etwa das gleiche Gewicht, egal ob Pilker oder Birnenblei, wie Deine Nebenleute dran haben, denn wenn Dein Gewicht als Abschluss unter dem Makrelenpaternoster (viel) zu leicht ist, hast Du alle Chancen, Dich mit deinem Angelgeschirr in die Geschirre Deiner Nachbarn zu "vertüdeln", wenn die Drift alles zur Seite wegzieht.

Übrigens "vertüdeln": So toll wie geflochtene Schnur ist, beim Auseinandertüdeln sehnt man monofile Schnur z.B. 0,40 mm herbei und - bei gelber Mono-Schnur sieht man viel besser, wohin das Makrelenvorfach driftet als bei dünner, dunkler Schnur, denn den Makrelen ist es egal - wenn sie da sind, beißen sie auch!

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Leine
wünscht Karauschenjäger*
.....................................................


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Karauschenjäger

Guter Hinweis #6. 

Ich achte auch immer darauf, welche Frequenz meine direkten Nachbarn fischen. Lassen sie bspw. ihre Montage direkt am Kutter runter, werfe ich meine mit einem Unterschwung ein paar Meter vom Kutter weg oder umgekehrt. Hilft sehr gegen Vertüddelungen. 

Und von Geflochtener beim Makrelenangeln halte ich überhaupt nichts #d. So was kommt mir nicht auf die Rolle. Da ist das Abschneiden schon vorprogrammiert. Die zu entwirren ist ja fast unmöglich und vor allem extrem zeitaufwending. 

Bei mir nur Mono, ggf. in gelb.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Sunny,

den Pendelwurf unter der Rutenspitze bevorzuge ich auch, nur am nächsten Tag merkst Du die 200 Gramm-Wurfgewicht im Handgelenk ganz deutlich.

Wir hatten vor den ostfriesischen Inseln bekanntlich vor 1 1/2 Wochen nicht so sehr viele, aber die Nachmittags- und bis in den Abendtour hatte am selben Tag zusammen über 400 Makrelen und eine ganze Reihe Stöcker gefangen.

Sie sind da  - nur etwas Glück gehört auch dazu, den schwarm zu finden und sich dann* nicht zu vertüdeln!

Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
............................................................
*


----------



## makrelefan (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

kinder, das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Danke Leute für die Tipps ich freue mich auf sonntag


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ach ja, nicht vergessen.......

die MS BLAUORT hat eine richtige Reling. Also die Reling-Klette zum Befestigen der Angelrute oder eine etwas dickere Kordel nicht vergessen, um bei Fahrt die Rute ordentlich festzubinden.

Auch zwei alte Handtücher mitnehmen, eines wird an der Reling angebunden, um sich schnell nach dem Abhaken und Versorgen der Makos die Hände abzuwischen, um dann wieder die Angelrute zu ergreifen und das zweite nass machen und über die bereits gefangenen Fische zu legen, damit diese bis zum Schlachten gekühlt werden.

Das Schiff hat auch zwei Hochdecks, eins vorne und eins am Heck - ich würde beim Makrelenangeln lieber auf dem ersten Deck ruhig mittschiffs angeln als auf der 2. Decksebene, denn nach da oben muss der "Tannenbaum" mit mehreren Makrelen auch noch hochgehievt werden. Viele Angler kennen das: Beim Hochziehen "flattern" immer noch einige Fische zurück ins Wasser.......
Ihr macht das schon!
*
Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
......................................*...............


----------



## makrelefan (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ brassenwürger#h, hab grad festgestellt, dass du auch mitkommst. (lieber spät als nie was merken...)
soll ich ne buddel strohrum mitbringen...?|kopfkrat  :m(kleiner Scherz...)


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

Ohhauerhauerha!! Wenn ich so auf die Windvorhersagen schaue...:r#q|krach:|kopfkrat|uhoh::v:v:v

Mann, mann, hoffentlich wird das noch besser! 6 Bft und dann auch noch aus West...#d#d#d

Wir werden sehen!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

bis wann wird rausgefahren??


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> bis wann wird rausgefahren??



Keine Ahnung, werde das aber morgen klären!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

weil,wenn es zu windig iss,dann bringt es auch keinen spass...#d


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wenn Egbert sagt, es geht los, dann geht es los! Abwarten und Bier trinken!

Wulli


----------



## xantener (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

In holland (scheveningen) fahren die Kutter bis Windstärke 6 raus danach geht da nichts mehr. 
Denke mal das wird da wohl nicht anders sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

windstärcke 6 auf der nordsee ist aber viiiiiiiiel schlimmer als auf der ostsee


und auf ne haurucktour hab ich auch net große lust....


aber die hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt...


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

eben in der Wettervorhersage haben sie für Sonntag Sonnenschein vorausgesagt. Wie der Wind wird, werden wir sehen. Falls wir eine grenzwertige Wetterlage haben sollten, werde ich mich rechtzeitig mit Egbert  kurzschließen und seine Entscheidung hier bekanntgeben. Eins steht fest, wenn Egbert losfährt findet die Tour statt! Wer nicht teilnimmt, hat selber schuld! 

So, und nun man nicht porös werden, Sicherheit ausstrahlen und weitertrinken!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

schaut euch den mist mal an...#q
*Windvorhersage für die Region Helgoland [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Ortszeit[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Sa, 07.07.[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Vormittag[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]W 6-7
(Böen 70 km/h)[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Nachmittag[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]W  6 
(Böen 70 km/h)[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Abend[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]W  6 
(Böen 70 km/h)[/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## Sputnik4711 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Also sagt nur früh Bescheid wenn die Tour verschoben wird, den 600 Km fahren um nur zu :v:v:v:vhabe ich auch keine große Lust, den :vund Angeln das geht nicht gut, den festhalten muß man sich ja auch noch !!!!


----------



## pitus02 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Leute bin schon mal mit egbert bei starkem wind raus !!!!

Wenn er sagt das geht dann geht das auch:vik:, schaukelt halt nur ein bischen. :vMan muß mal sehen wir wir dann die Erbsensuppe geschlürft kriegen das wird viel schlimmer :q:q:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



makrelefan schrieb:


> @ brassenwürger#h, hab grad festgestellt, dass du auch mitkommst. (lieber spät als nie was merken...)
> soll ich ne buddel strohrum mitbringen...?|kopfkrat :m(kleiner Scherz...)


 
Ich habe hier noch ´ne Pulle Kartoffelkrautschnaps, die kriegst du dann verabreicht, das reihert sich bestimmt echt prima danach...#6

Das mit dem Wind hört sich echt nicht gut an, da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich das noch dreht! Ich bin zwar zum Glück (noch) seefest, aber für einige könnte das hart werden.#c


----------



## urmel23 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Mahlzeit ist Langschläfer!

*3 Tage*​* 
und der Rest von heute!
*


----------



## Wulli (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> windstärcke 6 auf der nordsee ist aber viiiiiiiiel schlimmer als auf der ostsee
> 
> 
> und auf ne haurucktour hab ich auch net große lust....
> ...



Süsswassermatrose!|supergri

Die Wellen auf der Ostsee sind kürzer und wesentlich schlimmer, als auf dre Nordsee. Dort sind die Wellentäler länger und somit schaukelt das Boot "sanfter". Trotzdem sind 6 Bft sicherlich nicht gerade eine Butterfahrt! 

Bis jetzt sind sich die Vorhersageinstitute nicht ganz einig. Die Vorhersagen reichen von 5Bft bis 8 Bft. Wir werden abwarten, was Egbert am Samstag früh sagt.

Wulli


----------



## noworkteam (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Süsswassermatrose!|supergri
> 
> Die Wellen auf der Ostsee sind kürzer und wesentlich schlimmer, als auf dre Nordsee. Dort sind die Wellentäler länger und somit schaukelt das Boot "sanfter". Trotzdem sind 6 Bft sicherlich nicht gerade eine Butterfahrt!
> 
> Wulli


 
Dafür sind, wenn die "Brise" aus der passenden Richtung kommt, die Wellen ein bisschen höher,..,und immer schön quer zum Wind fahren :q....da ist auch nix mit unter Land fahren.....

Trotzdem viel Spass beim Makrelenjagen,..,wird schon werden...

Noworkteam


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

nicht vorher schon verrückt machen lassen - heute sollte es hier im Nordwesten dicke Schauer geben, manchmal sollte die Sonne durchkommen und wolkig sollte es auch sein.

Hier scheint die Sonne richtig warm, etwas Wind, ein paar Wölkchen am Himmel und keine Spur von Niederschlag. Auf der Nordsee kann es am Sonntag ganz anders als auf dem Festland sein - die Erfahrung haben wir des öfteren auf den Ostfriesischen Inseln gemacht aber auch bei Makrelentouren nördlich der Inseln.

Bei solchen Ausfahrten ist erstmal Optimismus angesagt - das wird schon!

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
....................................................*


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hoffen wir mal das es gut wird mit dem Wind, weil wie alle schon sagen auf Kramp angeln #dist fürn a........

Malte


----------



## sunny (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Tolle Wurst |uhoh:, da muss ja man vom Gummistiefel bis zur Sonnenmilch alles dabei haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

sunny,

iss eben net wie letztes jahr,mit freien oberkörper:m:m:m


----------



## urmel23 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

mahlzeit. also momentan geht es hier an der westküste. sonne scheint und wind ist wohl eher eine frische brise. aber mal abwarten was uns der sonntag bringt. werde dann vor abfahrt hier noch mal reinglotzen um nachzusehen was wulli so auf´m markt schmeißt.

und damit ihr mal wieder was zum lachen habt:

http://www.mml-team.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=785


----------



## makrelefan (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,
noch


*47 Std.
*
oder

2 Tage​


----------



## FelixSch (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> - Eis (Tetrapaks mit Wasser füllen und einfrieren)
> - Große Kühltasche
> - evt. Sonnencreme
> ...
> - Schirmmütze!! (je nach Sonne)


 

Ich kome ja nicht mit, aber  bist du sicher, dass ihr das bei dem Wetter brauchen werdet... 

Nicht sauer sein! Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Wulli (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Ich kome ja nicht mit, aber  bist du sicher, dass ihr das bei dem Wetter brauchen werdet...
> 
> Nicht sauer sein! Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag!



Was solche Sprüche hier sollen, weiß keiner so recht...

Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Hinweise und den schönen Tag! Werden wir haben. 

Aber tu uns bitte einen Gefallen! Spar` Dir in Zukunft den Dünnsinn!

Wulli


----------



## makrelefan (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wir machen uns da nen lecker Tach auf´m Dampfer

@brassenwürger: vieleicht sollten wir lieber Grog oder sowas mitnehmen. Wenns nen bischen frisch wird.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Oder nen schönen Underberg der wärmt dann auch wie der Grog von innen.

Hat schon jemand was wg Wetter gehört????

Hoffe mal das es nicht so windig wird wie heute nacht. schöne böen drinn gewesen.....


----------



## sunny (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Was solche Sprüche hier sollen, weiß keiner so recht... Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Hinweise und den schönen Tag! Werden wir haben. Aber tu uns bitte einen Gefallen! Spar` Dir in Zukunft den Dünnsinn!
> Wulli



Nicht aufregen Wulli, er wollte bestimmt niemanden auf die Füße treten .

Egal was kommt, wir werden nen luschtigen Tag haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ganz genau#6:vik:


----------



## hmk1708 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Schönen guten Tag zusammen Ich fahr ja auch nicht mit wünsche euch  aber allen schönes Wetter viel Spaß und Petri Heil freue mich schön auf den Bericht nach eurer Tour
Gruß Marcus


----------



## carp2000 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wetter ist im Moment echt noch spaßfrei:

http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/NOsee/Seewetter72.htm#Deutsche_Bucht

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



carp2000 schrieb:


> Wetter ist im Moment echt noch spaßfrei:
> 
> http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/NOsee/Seewetter72.htm#Deutsche_Bucht
> 
> ...


 

:v:v:v:v:v:v|gutenach|abgelehn|sagnix|motz:|smash:|smash:|smash::e:e:e


----------



## makrelefan (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wird schon :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



makrelefan schrieb:


> wird schon :vik:


 

alles wird gut:m


----------



## urmel23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ich schreib mal nen livewetterbericht von der westküste. büsum ist ja nur ein paar kilometer von meldorf weg:

alter ist das ein sauwetter. es schüttet aus eimern. mittwoch und donnerstag sind ein paar keller vollgelaufen. selten mal das die sonne durchkommt. wind ist immer ausreichend vorhanden. heute nachmittag hat es mich fast vom fahrrad geweht und ich bin nun wirklich kein leichtgewicht.

wollen hoffen das es besser wird. lt. wetter.com ist die regenwarscheinlichkeit auf 5% gesunken (stand heute vormittag). einfach abwarten und wenn gar nichts geht, dann gehen wir scholle/rotbarsch/tintenfisch-satt-essen beim klabautermann in büsum


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

He Leute,

hier hilft nur eins, optimistisch sein und bleiben, denn ein paar Windstärken werden Euch doch nicht umhauen oder? Natürlich haben die meisten von uns Kutterfahrern das schon erlebt, dass man zeitweise eine Hand an der Reling und die andere an der Pilkrute hatte, aber was soll´s

*Wir wollen die Makrelen

*na gut, meinetwegen noch ein paar Stöcker dazu, da kann man nichts machen, aber wir wollen auf´s Wasser, denn da sind sie - also kein langes Überlegen und rauf auf den Kutter!

Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
......................................................


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

noch 1 Tagauch wenn ich glaube,das die tour abgesagt wird......


wann weiß egbert bescheid,ob die tour morgen stattfindet?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin Leutz,
was geht, also bei uns hier in Frankfurt es ist genau 08:45 Uhr scheint die Sonne, war gerade noch unterwegs mit dem Auto, mußte sogar meine Sonnenbrille anziehen, um was zu sehen, so hat die mich geblendet !!! #6

Aber keine Ahnung wie es 600 Km weiter aussieht, ich hobe voll Bock drauf, aber ich war gestern noch in Wolfsburg, also was da für ein Wetter war, hat mich fast mit meinem Transporter umgeblasen, und geregnet hatte es auch wie aus Eimern |kopfkrat

Aber laut Wettervorhersage soll es ja Morgen überall 19 - 26 Grad werden, hoffentlich auch in Büsum und auf dem Meer #c

Dann wäre das doch eine feine Sache, den wer hat schon Lust seine Erbsensuppe wieder :van die Makrelen zu verfüttern. Und wenn die Tour steigen sollte werde ich da sein, und mal versuchen die eine oder andere Makrele zu verhaften !!!

Also Leutz, haltet die Ohren steif, wir werden das Kind schon schaukeln !!!


----------



## Wulli (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

So Jungs!

Die Tour morgen findet statt!!!

Egbert fährt mit uns nach Helgoland, dort is der Seegang nicht so stark. Der Wetterbericht hat 5Bft. vorausgesagt. 

Besorgt Euch ausreichend Reisetabletten!

Wir treffen uns morgen also, wie abgesprochen gegen 6.30 vorm Schiff!!

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> So Jungs!
> 
> Die Tour morgen findet statt!!!
> 
> ...




Das hört sich richtig gut an Wulli 
Das ist jetzt der zweite Höllenritt mit Egbert und er wird wieder recht behalten vor Helgoland is Ententeich #6#6


----------



## Buschangler (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

*Anfüttern verboten!!!*:v:v


----------



## pitus02 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> *Anfüttern verboten!!!*:v:v



Ich :v die Erbsensuppe in ne Tüte und eß sie dann weiter Ok ?|supergri#d


----------



## Buschangler (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ey pitus altes Haus! Alles klar? Wenn ich nur eine halb verdaute Erbse an Deck finde! Ich schwör ich kotz mit!!!


----------



## Wulli (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Na, ja 

soooooo schlimm, wie auf der letzten "Rochen-Tour" wird es ja hoffentlich nicht werden.;+

Bin nachher noch auf dem Torfrock-Konzert im Landhaus Walter|rolleyes|rolleyes

Muss mich wohl ein bischen zurück halten. Sonst:v:v:v ich morgen auch noch!

Also, bin jetzt nicht mehr online, erst heute spät abends wieder.

Bis morgen früh dann

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ey pitus altes Haus! Alles klar? Wenn ich nur eine halb verdaute Erbse an Deck finde! Ich schwör ich kotz mit!!!



Ich klecker nicht ich schwör |bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

oki Wulli,
viel Spass bei Torf-Rock

Wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen d. Tour doch noch abgesagt wird,dann sage mir bitte bescheid(Telefonnummer haste ja)

bis Morgen Jungs|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



p.s.

Björn(urmel) 
auf den guten Morgentrunk werde ich Morgen aber verzichten|gr::q-


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Denn mal FEUER FREI!!!!!!!

bis morgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moin malte


haste gestern alles bekommen?

treffpunkt+zeit für morgen weißte ja


ich bin heute ab 18-30h im VH....

falls du noch fragen hast,dann melde dich-oki


----------



## Wulli (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hey, Dorsch!

Wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall an der Blauort!

Der Spruch von Hemingway ist ja sehr gut, und unter Anglern bekannt! Aber der gute Enest wird halt nur mit einem "m" geschrieben.... Das tut ja einem Angler sonst weh!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Hey, Dorsch!
> 
> Wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall an der Blauort!
> 
> ...


 

okay:m|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

so besser|kopfkrat#c:m????


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

So ich bin dann mal wech, wir sehen uns in 9 Stunden, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt !!!!#6  #h#h#h


----------



## Stingray (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Habe so eben den Mullion Floater, die 275 Rettungsweste, Seenotmunition, eingeschweißte Notration für eine Woche eingepackt. Der letzte Wille wurde verfasst. Kann also nichts mehr schief gehen. Bis gleich Jungs. Wir werden zeigen, das die Serie aus Alaska ( Der härteste Jop der Welt ) ein Pups ist. :q:q:q:q:q:q. 



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

*Nur der, der jetzt schon so einen braunen Stift in der Hose hat, dass ein Pavian daran turnen könnte, wird jetzt noch NEIN sagen*

Die Makrelen warten

*und macht es besser als wir letzte Woche - sie sind da!*

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger*
.......................................................​


----------



## Wulli (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Stingray schrieb:


> Habe so eben den Mullion Floater, die 275 Rettungsweste, Seenotmunition, eingeschweißte Notration für eine Woche eingepackt. Der letzte Wille wurde verfasst. Kann also nichts mehr schief gehen. Bis gleich Jungs. Wir werden zeigen, das die Serie aus Alaska ( Der härteste Jop der Welt ) ein Pups ist. :q:q:q:q:q:q.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas




So will ich Euch hören!!!!:vik::vik::vik:

Bis gleich!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Spürt ihr es noch? Das Salz auf Euren Lippen??:q|uhoh:

Die Gischt sprühte über den Bug, der Wind pfiff ums Eck. Der Bug taucht tief in die Fluten des tosenden Blanken Hans...|bigeyes

Es wird gereihert, wie bei den Butterfahrten, die Farben der Gesichter glichen denen des Regenbogens...:v

Die Schaumkonen auf den Wellenkuppen werden größer, die Augen der Fahrgäste auch|bigeyes

Nachdem der Mageninhalt mehrmals dorch den Kopf geschickt wurde, kam erlösende Nachricht vom Steuerstand! 

Auf einmal scheint die Sonne von der anderen Seite...#c Helgoland war kurz in Sicht... :c

So kamen sie nach langer Feindfahrt wieder in den Heimathafen zurück. Unter den kontrollierenden Blicken der Touris#q

Wenn auch nur einer gefragt hätte, wiviel wir gefangen haben, wäre er sicher baden gegangen!:r

Aber das Fischbrötchen hat geschmeckt!!


Auf ein Neues am 06.07.2008!  Dann aber nicht bei so einem Ententeichwetter!


Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

olli,was solls




ich bin nächstes jahr dabei:q


----------



## LordVader (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@ Wulli

#6|good: #6 Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. Bin bei der nächsten Tour gerne wieder mit dabei.:vik:


----------



## Wulli (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> olli,was solls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das will ich hoffen!:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ich hab ja jetzt den termin-ich werde es bei uns in der vereinszeitung reinsetzen-ich werde wohl dann 20 leutchen brngen-da ist wohl dann ne vollcharter sicher-oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

So bin auch wieder @home#q

Ich muss mal sagen das es heute reine Leuteverarschung war. tut mir leid ist aber so.....

es kann mir keiner erzählen, das egbert das nicht wusste das es so enden wird 
dann soll man garnicht erst rausfahren aber da lockt natürlich des Anglers Geld für Essen und Trinken

Die 15€ sind auch der Witz des Tages.
20€ wofür?? 2 Std hbin und 2 Std wieder zurück????|kopfkrat

Das Paar hat nen Gutschein bekommen und auf der Kehrheim gabs auch entwerdere 20€ oder nen Gutschein für eine Freifahrt....

Aber ich werde auch nächstes HJahr dabei sein hoffen wir mal das wir besseres Wetter haben

Malte


----------



## Stingray (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder @home#q
> 
> Ich muss mal sagen das es heute reine Leuteverarschung war. tut mir leid ist aber so.....
> 
> ...


 
|good: sehe ich genau so. Beim nächsten mal werden wir aber auch noch mal einen Versuch starten 


Aber dafür habe ich mit meinem Bruder noch Büsum unsicher gemacht |supergri. Haben uns auf der Toristenmeile noch den Bauch vollgeschlagen und lecker Räucherfisch eingekauft. Dann kam das beste. In Büsum muß man 2,50 € Eintritt fürs Watt bezahlen |supergri. Alles abgesperrt, nur ein kleiner Durchgang mit Kassenhäuschen. Ich glaube die haben da ne Schraube locker |kopfkrat. Eintritt um ans Wasser zu kommen, ich lach mich wech :m.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

So, Schönheitsschlaf beendet|schlaf:

War ja eine lustige Tour, und sooooviele Makrelen (in dem Fischladen...). Aber dafür durfte der Brassenwürger mal anderen beim Würgen zusehen...|rolleyes Egal, nächstes Jahr, beim nächsten Versuch, bin ich wieder dabei! Und das mit der Verarschung - na, ja...|kopfkrat Darüber könnte man diskutieren, man kann´s aber auch lassen. Warum den Restsonntag damit versauen. Lustig war´s ja trotzdem. So und nun reiße ich mir erstmal ´ne Knolle Bier auf, auf´m Schiff durfte ich ja nicht (Fahrer!)

Gruß Brassenwürger#g


----------



## Wulli (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> So, Schönheitsschlaf beendet|schlaf:
> 
> War ja eine lustige Tour, und sooooviele Makrelen (in dem Fischladen...). Aber dafür durfte der Brassenwürger mal anderen beim Würgen zusehen...|rolleyes Egal, nächstes Jahr, beim nächsten Versuch, bin ich wieder dabei! Und das mit der Verarschung - na, ja...|kopfkrat Darüber könnte man diskutieren, man kann´s aber auch lassen. Warum den Restsonntag damit versauen. Lustig war´s ja trotzdem. So und nun reiße ich mir erstmal ´ne Knolle Bier auf, auf´m Schiff durfte ich ja nicht (Fahrer!)
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger#g



|good:|good:|good:

Schön, dass Du das genauso siehst, wie ich!

Prost! Und die Knolle habe ich schon hinter mir, gleich gehe ich mit meinem Hasen zum Griechen, die Kinder sind nicht da, und so wird der Tag sich nett ausklingen!

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die Tour in 2008. Wir werden aber auf jeden Fall wieder mit Egbert fahren!

Ich gebe mal Bescheid, wenn ich dieses Jahr noch einen versuch auf Makrele starte. Vielleicht kommt ja noch der Ein oder Andere mit! Wird aber auf jeden Fall unter der Woche sein.

Bis dann mal

Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal Bescheid, wenn ich dieses Jahr noch einen versuch auf Makrele starte. Vielleicht kommt ja noch der Ein oder Andere mit! Wird aber auf jeden Fall unter der Woche sein.
> 
> Wulli


 
Das mach mal#6 Ich brauche noch Reserveköder für Norwegen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ach ja, mir fällt gerade ein, ein paar Bilder habe ich ja auch gemacht! Hier sind mal welche...


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Und hier sieht man mal, was da draußen abgegangen ist. Was für Schaumkronen|bigeyes! Die Wellen bauen sich genau an der Kante zum tieferen Wasser auf. Vielleicht kann man das erkennen.

Bilder von kiloschweren Kampfmakrelen wären mir allerdings lieber gewesen...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

prima Bilder - aber im Hafen sah doch alles so friedlich und vielversprechend aus. Da konnte man doch davon ausgehen, dass es auf See genauso weiter gehen würde. Hier schien den ganzen Tag die Sonne und nur leichter Wind!

Ich werde wohl demnächst von Hooksiel aus noch mal auf Makrele ´rausfahren - so schnell lasse ich mich nicht entmutigen.
*
Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
....................................................*


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Wulli ich würde auch nochmal mitfahren wenn ich zeit habe und das wetter passend ist


----------



## makrelefan (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moin, ja, ich würd auch auf jeden Fall wieder mit.

Übrigens denke ich, das hier mal ein Dank an Wulli angebracht ist. Gemacht und Getan, alles hin und her organisiert, echt spitze, vielen Dank.

@Brassenwürger: tolle Bilder, wir sollten nochmal über das 24 std. Angeln quatschen:m


----------



## sunny (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Auch von mir ein Dank schön an Wulli. Hast wu wieder mal fein gemacht #6. Bin im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. 

Ich persönlich halte den gestrigen Ablauf nicht für eine Abzocke. Das hat Egbert nicht nötig, dafür hat er einen viel zu guten Ruf. Er hat es versucht und es ist aufgrund des Wetters schiefgegangen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Über den erstatteten Obolus kann man sich ggf. streiten, aber dat bringt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



sunny schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Dank schön an Wulli. Hast wu wieder mal fein gemacht #6. Bin im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.
> 
> Ich persönlich halte den gestrigen Ablauf nicht für eine Abzocke. Das hat Egbert nicht nötig, dafür hat er einen viel zu guten Ruf. Er hat es versucht und es ist aufgrund des Wetters schiefgegangen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Über den erstatteten Obolus kann man sich ggf. streiten, aber dat bringt auch nichts mehr.


 

|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin All,

So jetzt bin ich auch wieder zu Hause, tja alles in allem war es recht nett, aber ich denke die von etwas weiter her kamen so wie ich, hätte er sich bestimmt keinen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, wenn er für mich und meinen Kumpel noch einen Freifahrtschein rausgerückt hätte, der gültig für 1 Jahr ist !!!! #d

Ich fahre 640 Km einfach, um mir das mal anzusehen, um auch mal beim Makrelenangeln dabei zu sein, und fahre dann auch noch 640 km zurück, also 1280 Km zusammen, um dann festzustellen, Windstärke 6 oder mehr, und ich als Kapitän weiß doch wenn das mein Job ist ob das gut geht oder nicht.

Und dann fahre ich halt mal raus, und kassiere auch noch dafür, hmmm ist schon komisch !! Finde ich halt nicht so berauschend eher ein wenig enttäuschend. #d

Also ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn für die, die von weiter her gekommen sind, wenn da noch ein Gutschein rausgesprungen wäre !!! 
Was ist an dem Pärchen anders gewesen als bei uns, warum haben die einen Gutschein bekommen, und andere nicht, das soll einer verstehen #d Ist also keine gute Werbung finde ich, ich nenne das Bevorzugung unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen !!!

Das gute an der Sache, man hat wieder mal ein paar nette Boardis kennen gelernt, aber ob ich das nächste mal mit fahren würde, weiß ich jetzt noch nicht, den so weit fahren um festzustellen, das das Wetter doch nicht so gut ist, hmmmm #c

Wenn dann müßte das Wetter schon einige Tage in Büsum super sein, und bei solchen Prognosen wie das Wochenende, würde ich nicht mehr Hoch fahren. Weil da ist der Weg dann doch ein wenig zu weit.

Also nichts für ungut, für die Boardis, die in der Nähe um Büsum wohnen, Hamburg - Bremen ect. ist es ja ok, die können ja auch mal unter der Woche mal schnell zu Makrelenangeln fahren, aber für Angler die von weiter her kommen ist es leider nicht Möglich mal schnell ein paar Makrelen zu Angeln

Aber ich habe micht gefreut Euch kennenzulernen, und vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch noch mal irgendwo beim Angeln.
Auch grüße ich noch Dorsch888, ich schicke dir gleich den Link vom letzten Wrackfischen !!


----------



## Wulli (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin, Sputnik!

Ich kann Dich sehr gut verstehen. Die ganze Fahrerei umsonst... das würde mich auch echt ärgern.

Wäre schön, wenn Du nächstes mal wieder dabei bist. Mann kann als Kapitän eben nicht alles voraussehen. 

@all zu nachdenken:#6


Ich habe mich noch mit einem Krabbenfischer in Büsum unterhlaten. Eigentlich wollte ich noch frische Krabben mitnehmen. Es gab aber in ganz Büsum keine, da auch die Krabbenkutter nicht fischen konnten.#d
Dann habe ich ihm von unserer Tour erzählt. Er hat früher auch mal auf einem Angelkutter gearbeitet und kennt diese Situationen. Das Argument, was er gebracht hat, war so einfach, wie einleuchtend! Das größte Theater gab es immer, wenn der Kpt. von vornherein gesagt hat, dass er nicht rausfährt, gerade bei Wetter, das so grenzwertig war, wie gestern. Die Gäste haben rumgepöbelt, und haben nicht eingesehen, dass es das Beste war im Hafen zu bleiben. "Faule Sau, Wohl keine Lust heute, alles umsonst..." waren die Sprüche der Gäste.

Was also hättet Ihr denn gestern gesagt, wenn Egbert von vornherein im Hafen geblieben wäre?????

"Wenigstens hätte er es ja versuchen können" "Jetzt wo wir schon mal hier sind!"  "Ist doch gar nicht so windig!"

Oder??

Also, zeigt Verständnis für das Verhalten, bitte. Egbert zockt nicht ab. Das steht für mich jedenfalls fest. Und wenn er jedes Mal die Tour einen Tag vorher schon absagen würde, wenn man sich über die Wettersituation nicht ganz einig ist, dann könnte er und auch die anderen Kpt. ihren Laden bald zu machen. Darüber muss sich jeder, der an einer so lange geplanten Tour teilnimmt im klaren sein.

Aber nächstes Jahr haben wir dann  ja wieder Ententeich und 30° C. 

Wulli


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

ich und mc klapptstuhl wollten am 19ten hin ´!!!


----------



## Reisender (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Schitt, und ich war nicht dabei. Sone ausfahrten liebe ich wie verrückt, da hätte ich auch noch 10€ mehr bezahlt um noch ne Stunde auf See zu bleiben..
#q#q#q#q#q#q


Na euch ist es ja nicht so gut ergangen, aber für das Wetter kann der beste Skipper nichts. Und das er trotzdem raus ist, liegt ja wohl auch im Intresse vieler, die sich selber ein Bild von den Wellen machen möchten. Den unmut einiger kann mal ja verstehen, aber anders rum wenn er nicht gefahren währe, hätten sich auch einige aufgeregt.....

Also RUNTERSCHLUCKEN und ne Pulle Bier druf und gut ist !!!#h#h

Schade für Sputnik4711.......Vielleicht bekommt der Organesator ja noch die eine oder andere Freikarte....#c#c


----------



## pitus02 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Er hat früher auch mal auf einem Angelkutter gearbeitet und kennt diese Situationen. Das Argument, was er gebracht hat, war so einfach, wie einleuchtend! Das größte Theater gab es immer, wenn der Kpt. von vornherein gesagt hat, dass er nicht rausfährt, gerade bei Wetter, das so grenzwertig war, wie gestern. Die Gäste haben rumgepöbelt, und haben nicht eingesehen, dass es das Beste war im Hafen zu bleiben. "Faule Sau, Wohl keine Lust heute, alles umsonst..." waren die Sprüche der Gäste.

Was also hättet Ihr denn gestern gesagt, wenn Egbert von vornherein im Hafen geblieben wäre?????

"Wenigstens hätte er es ja versuchen können" "Jetzt wo wir schon mal hier sind!"  "Ist doch gar nicht so windig!"

Oder??

Also, zeigt Verständnis für das Verhalten, bitte. Egbert zockt nicht ab. Das steht für mich jedenfalls fest. Und wenn er jedes Mal die Tour einen Tag vorher schon absagen würde, wenn man sich über die Wettersituation nicht ganz einig ist, dann könnte er und auch die anderen Kpt. ihren Laden bald zu machen. Darüber muss sich jeder, der an einer so lange geplanten Tour teilnimmt im klaren sein.

Aber nächstes Jahr haben wir dann  ja wieder Ententeich und 30° C. 

Wulli[/QUOTE]

#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Stingray (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> @all zu nachdenken:#6
> 
> 
> Was also hättet Ihr denn gestern gesagt, wenn Egbert von vornherein im Hafen geblieben wäre?????


 

Nichts . Denn Er hätte es schon *Samstag* sagen sollen . Denn da kannte Er den Wetterbericht schon . Und Krappen wollten wir auch kaufen. Und da wurde uns gesagt das die Krappenfischer schon ein paar Tage wegen dem Wind nicht raus waren |kopfkrat. Und erinnere Dich vor zwei Jahren hatten wir das schon mal. Wir hatten dann abgesagt und haben uns beide auf einen Kutter auf die Ostsee verkrümmelt Wulli. Da gabs dann riesen trara im Board. Und wir hatten Recht. Die sind in Büsum rausgefahren und gleich wieder umgekehrt . Und auf der Ostsee konnten wir gerade noch fischen. War also die gleiche Nummer Wulli .

Aber Schwamm drüber. Beim nächsten mal wird alles besser. 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Moin,

also die Aussage: *Egbert zockt nicht ab* oder *Egbert zockt ab* kann ja wohl so endgültig nicht sein!

Ich wollte Euch mit meinen Tröts Mut machen, wird schon gutgehen und Ihr würdet Makrelen fangen, aber ich kenne die BLAUORT auch von Laboe, wo ich gerne mal einen Kurzurlaub verbringe  und dann mindestens einmal ´rausfahre.

Nur einmal bin ich da mit der LANGELAND ´rausgefahren, weil die ständig ausgebucht war, aber 4-mal mit der BLAUORT. Zweimal war die Blauort "überbucht" und wir standen Schulter an Schulter.

Obwohl die LANGELAND in Vollcharter gebucht war, wurden noch vier Angler von Egbert ´rübergebracht, weil die BLAUORT einfach zu voll besetzt war. Ich hätte mir das nicht gefallen gelassen, wenn ich das Schiff vollgechartert hätte und man würde mir noch 4 Angler "aufs Auge drücken"!

Ich würde mit einem solchen Kutter mit zwei Hochdecks sowieso nicht zum Makrelenfischen ´rausfahren; beim Dorschfischen mit Gaffen kein Problem, aber die Makrelen dort hochziehen....?

Die Kapitäne und Eigner müssen alle ihr Geld verdienen und wir alle sind es, die ihr Geld hergeben - wir haben es nicht in der Hand, ob wir Fische fangen oder nicht - *take it easy*!
*
Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur 
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.......................................................
*(Heute morgen hatte ich eine sehr schöne kleine Karausche auf der Senke - die schwimmt jetzt in meinem Gartenteich!)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

so, schluß- jetzt mit dem gejammer
wir haben halt pech gehabt



WULLI ,ICH MELDE MICH HIERMIT FÜR DEN 06/07/2008 ZUM MAKRELENANGELN AN:m:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Buschangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ist doch klar das er zurück fährt. Bei so einer Welle!! :v Ich konnte gut damit leben.War ne super Organisation von Wulli!! Melde mich schon mal an für die Tour 2008 an. Aber bitte ohne gekotze!! :q   Gruss Torte


----------



## pitus02 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ist doch klar das er zurück fährt. Bei so einer Welle!! :v Ich konnte gut damit leben.War ne super Organisation von Wulli!! Melde mich schon mal an für die Tour 2008 an. Aber bitte ohne gekotze!! :q   Gruss Torte



Wenn wir die Mittagszeit überlebt hätten ware das auch noch was mit den halb verdauten Erbsen geworden :q


----------



## LordVader (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Wenn wir die Mittagszeit überlebt hätten ware das auch noch was mit den halb verdauten Erbsen geworden :q


 
 Obwohl |kopfkrat war da nicht was mit Anfüttern verboten ?:m

@ Dorsch 888

|good: Das sehe ich genauso. Sollte halt mit den Makrelis nicht sein. Jammern hilft da auch nichts, müßen wir halt alle durch.


----------



## Wulli (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Stingray schrieb:


> Nichts . Und erinnere Dich vor zwei Jahren hatten wir das schon mals. Wir hatten dann abgesagt und haben uns beide auf einen Kutter auf die Ostsee verkrümmelt Wulli. War also die gleiche Nummer Wulli .
> 
> Aber Schwamm drüber. Beim nächsten mal wird alles besser.
> 
> ...




Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!! Damals waren wir blos ein paar angemeldete Teilnehmer. Diesmal hatte ich 42 Angler angemeldet - also fast den geamten Kutter. 
Das ist für mich ein sehr großer Unterschied!

Wulli


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Also ist ja schön das ihr fürs nächste Jahr schon plant, aber warum der 06.07.2008 und schon wieder ein Sonntag !!!!! |kopfkrat
Warum mal nicht ein Samstag, für die jenigen die in der Nähe und um Hamburg wohnen, scheint es ja egal zu sein, aber für die jenigen die von weiter her kommen, ist es streßig und eine Strapaze hoch drei !!!
Oder soll man sich dann für Montags Urlaub nehmen, um dann auszuschlafen !!!!

Also ich würde vorschlagen, ich spreche hier nicht nur für mich, evtl. auch für einige andere, denn wenn Ihr schon so früh planen tut, dann könnt ihr es auch auf einen Samstag verlegen, ist auch besser für mich, denn dann würde ich es mir auch überlegen, nen neuen Versuch zu starten, aber bestimmt nicht mehr einen Sonntag, da ich selbstständig bin, und meine Kunden bedienen muß, ist es für mich besonders stressig, da ich auch Montags arbeiten muß, ich kann ja schließlich nicht sagen, so Leutz ich war fischen ich komme heute mal nicht, ich denke da wäre was los !!!  #c

Also überdenkt doch noch mal bitte den Termin, und legt ihn auf einen Samstag, wäre jedenfalls besser, den ich wohne nicht in der nähe von Hamburg !!!!!  |uhoh:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

also ich wäre nächtes jahr auch wieder da bei!!

dieses jahr isn bisschen ******* gelaufen, aber ich denke es wird nächstes mehr spaß machen!

aber ich werde hoffentlich am 19. meine ersten makrelen ziehen!........|jump:


----------



## Stingray (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!! Damals waren wir blos ein paar angemeldete Teilnehmer. Diesmal hatte ich 42 Angler angemeldet - also fast den geamten Kutter.
> Das ist für mich ein sehr großer Unterschied!
> 
> Wulli


 

Dadurch nimmt der Wind aber auch nicht ab und die Wellen werden dadurch auch nicht kleiner auf der Nordsee . 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

einige arbeiteten im Einzelhandel,darum ein Sonntag besser...


----------



## Wulli (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Stingray schrieb:


> Dadurch nimmt der Wind aber auch nicht ab und die Wellen werden dadurch auch nicht kleiner auf der Nordsee .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Darum geht es ja gar nicht. Ich meine nur, dass es einfacher ist, für zwei Personen abzusagen, als für die komplette Besatzung!



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> einige arbeiteten im Einzelhandel,darum ein Sonntag besser...



Deswegen wird es beim Sonntag bleiben. Für die, die von weiter her kommen, kann ich nur empfehlen, falls die Möglichkeit besteht, von Samstag auf Sonntag in Büsum zu übernachten.

Wulli


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo Wulli,
das hat ja auch nichts mit Samstag auf Sonntag übernachten zu tun, aber wenn mann Sonntags zurück kommt, muß evtl. noch ein parr Dutzend Makrelen fertig machen, dann noch 650 Km nach Hause fahren, und dann soll man auch noch Montags Morgens fit sein, für auf die Arbeit, den zeigst du mir, der das so einfach weg steckt !!!

Also Sonntags ist für mich schlecht, die Strapaze gebe ich mir nicht mehr, Samstags wäre es ok, da hat man dann noch wenigstens den Sonntag zum Makrelen putzen, und ein wenig zum relaxen, ansonsten wünsche ich Euch dann fürs nächste Jahr dicke Makrelen, aber für mich kommt der Sonntag dann leider nicht in Frage, da ich ja auch nicht in der Nähe um Hamburg wohne, da haben es die meisten schon ein wenig besser !!!#c


----------



## urmel23 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

also ich bin im nächsten jahr wieder dabei. aber den wetterbericht werden ich mir dann genauer ansehen^^


----------



## sunny (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Für mich bitte 3 Peoples (inkl. mir |supergri) vormerken. Ist denn der 06.07.08 tatsächlich angedacht oder war das Datum nur so in den Raum geworfen.


----------



## Wulli (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



sunny schrieb:


> Für mich bitte 3 Peoples (inkl. mir |supergri) vormerken. Ist denn der 06.07.08 tatsächlich angedacht oder war das Datum nur so in den Raum geworfen.



Der 06.07. steht fest. Habe bei Egbert ne Vollcharter angemeldet.

Die Planungen beginnen aber, wie gewohnt erst Anfang-Mitte Januar. Da ich ab September wieder im Einzelhandel bin, wird der Samstag leider nicht möglich sein. Ich muss mich mit der Planung ja an der Mehrheit orientieren. Und die steht immer noch für Sonntag.


Wulli


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal den Kutter wechseln, auch wenn die BLAUORT offensichtlich "unantastbar" ist und schon für die nächsten 10 Jahre gebucht zu sein scheint. Egbert Jasper ist nicht der einzige Eigner, der zum Makrelenangeln auf die Nordsee fährt. Von Cuxhaven und natürlich auch von den ostfriesischen Häfen fahren doch im Sommer eine ganze Reihe Kutter auf Makrele!

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.....................................................*


----------



## Wulli (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man auch mal den Kutter wechseln, auch wenn die BLAUORT offensichtlich "unantastbar" ist und schon für die nächsten 10 Jahre gebucht zu sein scheint. Egbert Jasper ist nicht der einzige Eigner, der zum Makrelenangeln auf die Nordsee fährt. Von Cuxhaven und natürlich auch von den ostfriesischen Häfen fahren doch im Sommer eine ganze Reihe Kutter auf Makrele!
> 
> *Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
> wünscht Karauschenjäger
> .....................................................*





Warum?

Wulli


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wulli



Eben weil es auch noch andere Kutter gibt, die im Sommer erfolgreich auf Makrele fahren. Im Klartext: Die Fahrt am Sonntag empfinde ich als eine "Verar......" - wenn Egbert vorher schon aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse weiß, dass keiner angeln kann und will Euch die Nordsee von der unbequemen Seite sehr drastisch zeigen, um 2 Std. Richtung Westen und dann zurück Richtung Osten zu fahren, dann seh ich das so!

Und wenn in den Tagen kein Krabbenkutter rausfährt, weil er bei den Windgeschwindigkeiten nicht fischen kann, dann dürfte es ähnliche Überlegungen auch bei den Kapitänen der Kutter geben, die mit Anglern rausfahren wollen. 

Und - 20.-EURO X 50 Mann sind auch 1000.-EURO - oder habe ich falsch gerechnet?

Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
......................................................


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moin, mal so eine frage eine aussenstehenden :

ihr fahrt 2 stunden raus zu den makrelen ??? oder wie darf man das das externer leser verstehen...2 stunden raus und dann suchen, oder 2 stunden schwarm suchen ????


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## xantener (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hey bin ab Samstag eine Woche an der See.. 
Um genau zu sein  in Tossens gibt es da auch irgendwo nen hafen wo man rausfahren kann?? 

Wenn ja wie lange braucht man ca von diesem Dörfchen bis zum hafen?? 

Und worauf kann man da alles rausfahren? 

gruß 
marcel


----------



## sunny (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Letztes Jahr war es so, dass wir ca. 2,5 Std. rausgefahren sind und am Fisch waren. 

Als ich noch von Cuxhaven rausgefahren bin, sind wir erst einmal 2 Std. Richtung Helgoland gedüst und haben dann gesucht. Das ist, meine ich, auch der normale Ablauf. 


@Karauschenjaeger

Ich kann deinen Ärger ja ein wenig verstehen, sehe es aber nicht ganz so drastisch. Egal welche Entscheidung Egbert getroffen hätte, letztendlich ist er doch immer der Dumme.

Hätte er die Tour nen Abend vorher abesagt und das Wetter hätte sich beruhigt, wäre das Geschrei groß gewesen.

Kachelt man hoch und er sagt die Tour vor Ort ab, springt man  im Kreis. Sieht doch garnicht so schlimm aus .

Versucht er rauszufahren und muss dann umdrehen, ist man auch sauer. 

Also egal wie, irgendwie ist man doch immer stinkig oder enttäuscht, wenn so'ne Fahrt nicht so abläuft, wie man sich das vorgestellt hat. Wären die Wellen draußen annehmbar geworden, wäre Egbert der Größte gewesen, weil er rausgefahren ist. 

Das man nicht den gesamten Betrag zurück bekommt ist doch wohl auch klar. Würdest du als Käpt'n auch nicht machen. Immerhin hat er seine Crew zur Verfügung gestellt und auch einige Liter Sprit verfahren.

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, einzig über die Höhe des Obolus kann man diskutieren. Aber das ist mir jetzt zu müßig.

Für Sputnik hat es mir richtig leid getan. Kommt extra aus Frankfurt angerauscht und dann sowas. Das war echt bitter.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@Sunny
Sorry, aber das sehe ich etwas anders als Du - ich fahre schon 40 Jahre lang jedes Jahr von Heiligenhafen oder Laboe (dort liegt die BLAUORT im Winter) auf Dorsch und natürlich von der Nordsee auf Makrele. Die Kapitäne auf den Kuttern "riechen" den Sturm förmlich und wissen auch, wie am nächsten Tag das Wetter ist - also so ganz unprofessionell, wie Du das darstellst, ist das doch nicht an der Küste - aber jeder muss sein Geld so anlegen wie er möchte!

@ xantener
In der nähe von Tossens liegt Hooksiel, von da fahren mindestens 2 Kutter im Sommer regelmäßig auf Makrele, nämlich die MS Jeverland und die MS MÖWE, beide unter Tel.Nr. 04425/1737 erreichbar. Dort kannst Du Dich anmelden, Leihangeln gibt es an Bord, die sind aber für´n A....besser eigene Ausrüstung mitbringen!

Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, schick mir ´ne PN!
*
Hau rein
Karauschenjäger
.......................*


----------



## sunny (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Vielleicht hast du ja recht und ich sehe das zu blauäugig. 

Es erscheint mir einfach nur nicht geschäftstüchtig 50 Angler von sonstwo anreisen zu lassen in dem Wissen, ich dreh ne Runde im Kreis, knöpf denen 20 Euranten ab und lass sie dann sauer wieder nach Hause fahren. Tolle Werbung. Das machst du heutzutage zweimal, dann kannst du deinen Kutter einmotten.

Wenn er als Käpt'n natürlich so gedacht hat, ist das ganz üble Abzocke, da muss ich dir völlig recht geben. Aber noch glaube ich an das Gute im Menschen, meistens jedenfalls .

Ist denn die Blauort das einzige Schiff gewesen, was an dem Tag von Büsum aus rausgefahren ist?


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Nein die Kehrheim ist auch rausgefahren aber die ist auch wieder umgedreht.

Das gleiche wie wir erlebt haebn war auch am Samstag der Fall. 
Da sind auch beiede Schiffe bei Windstärke 6 in Böen 7-8 rausgefahren#d

Und das mit dem Krabbenkuttern wie einer meiner Vorschreiber sagte stimmt. Die sind laut meines Onkelz der jetzt eine Woche Urlaub in Büsum macht in der Woche nur einen tag rausgefahren und sonst gleich drinne geblieben.

Und das mit dem absagen der tour am tag der ausfahrt..... ich denke mal das jeder gesehen hat was für ein Wind schon im Hafen war... 


@dorsch888 wolltest du mit am 19????


Malte


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ne, die *KEHRHEIM 2 *fährt auch von Juli bis Ende August und manchmal länger von Büsum aus, ist sonst auch in Laboe stationiert.
Wäre schon mal interessant, ob die an dem Tag oder davor auch ´rausgefahren ist.

Aber was soll die ganze Spekulation; der Termin für nächstes Jahr steht bereits fest - ich fahre wenigstens noch zwei Mal hoch, nämlich von Bensersiel und von Hooksiel (aber bis Bensersiel sind´s auch fast 100 km!), aber ganz bestimmt nicht von Büsum aus!
*
Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur 
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.........................................................*


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



> noworkteam schrieb:
> 
> 
> > moin, mal so eine frage eine aussenstehenden :
> ...


----------



## pitus02 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ich glaube ich muß mich auch mal zu wort melden |bla:

Um es kurz zu machen jedem dem der Ort oder Termin nicht passt kann ja selber eine Tour seines wunsches organisieren.

Außerdem gehört Eggi gewiß nicht zu den Leuten der irgend wen abzockt.

Wie schon gesagt wurdeder eine sieht das so und der andere so #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muß mich auch mal zu wort melden |bla:
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen jedem dem der Ort oder Termin nicht passt kann ja selber eine Tour seines wunsches organisieren.
> 
> ...


 


|good:|good:|good:|good:



@Klappstuhl

wenn ich frei bekomme,dann ja#:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

@dorsch888:

das mit der 24 std pilktour von heiligenhafen aus:

weiß ich noch nit genau!!
ich hääte zwar lust aber ich muss mal gucken!

wie lange geht die anmeldung??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Alles klar Philipp

Du hast ne mail von mir!


----------



## spongebob62 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wie kann icgh eigene forenberichte erstellen??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



spongebob62 schrieb:


> wie kann icgh eigene forenberichte erstellen??


 

hääääääääääääääääääääää|kopfkrat

Was hat das denn jetzt mit der Makrelentour zu tun?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Steht doch ganz deutlich da!!

Spate auswählen,und dann anklicken-neues Thema erstellen


----------



## spongebob62 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

wie meinst du das mit spate auswählen??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Also Du suchst Dir den Bereich aus,wo Du ein Thema eröffnen willst -Z.b. Friedfischthread-dann NEUES THEMA anklicken ...dann schreiben...|supergri:g|rolleyes#4




Aber erstmal ein nettes Hallo und |welcome: im Board#h


----------



## Wulli (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muß mich auch mal zu wort melden |bla:
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen jedem dem der Ort oder Termin nicht passt kann ja selber eine Tour seines wunsches organisieren.
> 
> ...



Nun, denn. Jetzt nochmal für Alle zum Mitschreiben und merken:

Wie Pitus bereits trefflich anmerkte, habe ich bis jetzt (O.K. bei Sunny bin ich mir da nicht so sicher:q) noch niemanden gezwungen, an der Tour teil zu nehmen! 

Wer meint, andere Kutter und deren Kapitäne hätten an dem Tag in Büsum liegend anders als Egbert gehandelt, Bitte so soll es sein, ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. Zumal Egbert die Tage und Wochen zuvor auch schon immer Schei*ss Wetter hatte und oft Touren nicht zuende fahren konnte.
Jeder Kpt. versucht das Maximum aus seinem Geschäft zu machen. Auch Egbert. Für uns ist es dieses Jahr schei+ße gelaufen. Für Die Frankfurter tut es mir (und das sage ich nicht nur so) echt sehr leid!! Ich würde mich für Euch ja auch einsetzen, damit ihr einen Gutschein bekommt, aber was sollen denn die anderen Teilnehmer sagen. Wo sollen wir den Unterschied machen? Ab 100 Km, ab 250Km, oder ab 500km Anreise???? Sunny kommt auch aus Hannover angedüst...

So und nun abschließend:

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir nächstes Jahr wieder so zahlreich erscheinen würden!#6 
Wer möchte kann dabei sein! 

Ich habe eigentlich genug von den schlauen Sprüchen, andere machen das anders u.s.w. 

Wer möchte kann sich im Januar wieder bei mir anmelden. Eines steht jedoch fest:

Wir fahren am 06.07.2008 mit der Blauort auf Makrele! Und wer da keinen Bock drauf hat, kann zu hause bleiben oder mit den Kaasköppen fahren oder von sonstwo. Ich nicht!

So und nun ist die Diskussion für mich beendet.

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## pitus02 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Nun, denn. Jetzt nochmal für Alle zum Mitschreiben und merken:
> 
> Wie Pitus bereits trefflich anmerkte, habe ich bis jetzt (O.K. bei Sunny bin ich mir da nicht so sicher:q) noch niemanden gezwungen, an der Tour teil zu nehmen!
> 
> ...



|good:|stolz:|good:|closed:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



> So und nun ist die Diskussion für mich beendet.
> Wulli



Das ist eine demokratische Entscheidung und lassen wir es dabei!
*
Immer eine eine gute Makrele an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.............................................................*


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ich denke, jegliche Diskussion ist hier überflüssig. Die Tour war lustig, wenn auch kotzig...:m Man muß sowas eben mal mitgemacht haben. DAS ist halt Meeresangeln! Das Wetter kann man sich nicht aussuchen. Wem das zu heftig ist, der soll am Teich auf seine Pose gucken. Als wir in Büsum ankamen und ich die Büsche und Fahnen waagerecht im Wind stehen sah, da wusste ich schon: Das geht in die Hose! Aber wie sagt man so schön: DABEISEIN IST ALLES!

Was das Datum der nächsten Tour angeht: Man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen!

Ich bin auf alle Fälle wieder dabei...#6

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## urmel23 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

urmel und ziebell sind auf jedenfall im nächsten jahr wieder dabei. termin ist notiert und da wir im juni nächstes jahr nach DK fahren passt das auch bei uns 


@dorsch888: schau mal in dein postfach. hab da ein prob mit der 24h! würde aber wirklich gerne mitkommen. hab mir schon für das WE frei genommen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



urmel23 schrieb:


> urmel und ziebell sind auf jedenfall im nächsten jahr wieder dabei. termin ist notiert und da wir im juni nächstes jahr nach DK fahren passt das auch bei uns
> 
> 
> @dorsch888: schau mal in dein postfach. hab da ein prob mit der 24h! würde aber wirklich gerne mitkommen. hab mir schon für das WE frei genommen


^


bei mir fällt die entscheidung am we,ob ich mitfahre-wenn ja,dann bekommen wir das schon hin...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

also ich binnächstes jahr auf jeden dabei.

wg dem 24 h angeln steht da fest oder wackelt das noch nicht das ich mich anmelde und nachher april april 

malte


----------



## Wulli (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Mal ein kleines Heißmachposting!:q:q:q|supergri#h

Ab Mitte Januar ist es wieder soweit! Die Anmeldunen werden entgegengenommen!

Ihr könnt schonmal überlegen, ob Ihr Euch das antun wollt, oder nicht...

Wulli


----------



## Watfischer84 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

moin wulli

wie sieht das denn eigendlich mit den angelgerätschaften aus? bin noch nie mit dem kutter auf makrele gefahren. ist da was an board? thx


----------



## Wulli (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Watfischer84 schrieb:


> moin wulli
> 
> wie sieht das denn eigendlich mit den angelgerätschaften aus? bin noch nie mit dem kutter auf makrele gefahren. ist da was an board? thx



Ja, kannst dir an Bord was leihen. Aber das Gerät ist nicht sehr anspruchsvoll! Lies mal die erste Seite!

Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Ihr könnt schonmal überlegen, ob Ihr Euch das antun wollt, oder nicht...


 
Aber sicher doch!!! Ein bisschen sadomasochistisch veranlagt muß man aber schon sein, um so´n Wetter wie beim letzten mal zu genießen...|rolleyes

Ich bin auf alle Fälle wieder dabei!:m


----------



## makrelefan (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hey ho Brassenwürger,
lange nix mehr gehört. 
endlich kommt mal wieder nen bisl Bewegung in die Sache hier.
Wie stehn die Aktien. hast recht, nen bisl gestört muss man schon sein um bei sonem Wetter ´wie letztes mal wieder mit zu fahren :v
Oder man braucht nach dem ersten roten von Wulli am Festland allerhand Cola  mit Schuss. |wavey@Dorsch888)


----------



## pitus02 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



Wulli schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Heißmachposting!:q:q:q|supergri#h
> 
> Ab Mitte Januar ist es wieder soweit! Die Anmeldunen werden entgegengenommen!
> 
> ...



Moinsen Wulli !!!

Keule ... Keule seine Alte und mich kannst schon mal fest buchen.
Wir stehen auf so ein Wetterchen #q


----------



## Keule (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

jepp, keule und sein schweet sind fest dabei:vik:

@ pitus: thx... warst mal wieder schneller mein bester. #6
musstest du  heute schon wieder nicht "arbeiten"??? man, man, ich hätte beim staat anfangen sollen#q


----------



## Wulli (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Ich hab´s ja befürchtet, dass es ohne Euch nicht losgeht!#h

Wulli


----------



## makrelefan (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Hallo Wulli,
setzt du mich auch auf die Liste?


----------



## Wulli (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Man langsam! Im Januar werde ich mit der Meldeliste anfangen, wie immer eben!
Dann erst bitte Meldungen abgeben...#6

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Sooooooo.....

nun wird es langsam ernst! Ich werde bald den Trööt aufmachen. Eins kann ich schon verraten: Wir werden am Sonntag, den 06.07.2008 mit der Blauort von Büsum aus starten! 50 Leutchens sind angesagt!

Bis demnächst!

Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Mach auf, das Ding! Ich bin dabei...#6 Egal wie das Wetter wird...


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

Bin dieses Jahr DABEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Bin dieses Jahr DABEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Du weist doch nicht einmal,
wie `ne Makrele aussieht....:m


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: AB-Makrelen-Tour 2007*

so, grad mal nachgelesen von 2007 wo ich mich doch für 2008 angemeldet habe .... #6
fangtechnisch kanns ja nur besser werden 
meine letzte Makrelentour mit 50 Leuten war bei absoluten Sonnenschein-Ententeichwetter .... 
glaub das waren 8 Std Fahrt bis Helgoland rum und 15 min Angeln mit 2 Makrelen aufm Kutter da nix und nirgendwo nen Schwarm zu finden war ... :c
kann also auch nur besser werden


----------

